# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/20 - Clash Of (the titans) Los Angeles



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *Raw preview, Feb. 20, 2017: Titans collide as Braun Strowman takes on Big Show in Los Angeles*
> 
> Braun Strowman will get the competition he craves this Monday night when he meets the 7-foot-tall Big Show one-on-one. Can The World’s Largest Athlete withstand the onslaught of The Monster Among Men?


*Strowman and Big Show to battle on Raw*












> Braun Strowman demands competition, and Raw General Manager Mick Foley — try as he might — hasn’t been able to satisfy the goliath’s thirst for combat. That might all change this Monday night, however, when The Monster Among Men meets the 7-foot-tall Big Show one-on-one in the center of the ring.
> 
> Big Show is no stranger to Strowman’s superhuman strength, having been eliminated by the juggernaut in this year’s Royal Rumble Match. As for Strowman, he’ll be going up against a leaner, meaner Big Show, whom many would argue is in the best shape of his career. Will the veteran teach Strowman what it means to be a giant, or will The Monster Among Men pick up some massive momentum en route to his WWE Fastlane clash with Roman Reigns?


*Is Bayley’s Raw Women’s Championship victory tainted?*












> This past Monday night, Bayley’s childhood dream came true when she pinned Charlotte Flair’s shoulders to the mat for the three-count and captured her first Raw Women’s Championship. However, it’s unlikely that dream included a last-minute assist from a friend, Sasha Banks, who attacked The Queen with her crutch moments before The Huggable One scored the pinfall.
> 
> Granted, The Boss was simply evening the odds after Dana Brooke rushed to ringside to aid Charlotte, but Bayley clearly had no intention of winning her first Raw Women’s Title under those circumstances based on her Twitter exchange with The Queen.


*Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho: Best friends no more*












> WWE’s first “Festival of Friendship” ended in calamity when WWE Universal Champion Kevin Owens callously attacked his supposed best friend, Chris Jericho, and sent the United States Champion to the hospital.
> 
> The true extent of Jericho’s injuries is unknown at this time, though one thing is certain: Jeri-KO is no more. Now, The Prizefighter is truly alone as he prepares to defend his title against Goldberg at WWE Fastlane. Will Owens soon regret betraying the only friend he had in the Team Red locker room?


*Who can stop Samoa Joe?*












> Triple H’s “Destroyer” continued to live up to his moniker this past Monday night on Raw, ambushing Sami Zayn during a post-match interview, tossing him into the screen on the stage and locking The Underdog from the Underground in the dreaded Coquina Clutch submission hold.
> 
> The attack came after Zayn called Samoa Joe a “sellout,” alluding to The Samoan Submission Specialist’s association with The Game. As Zayn looks to gain momentum on The Road to WrestleMania, will he retaliate against Joe this Monday night, or will Joe’s destruction continue unabated?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.



Looking forward to some development from Owens after last week. Plus more Joe destroying shit.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

They're gonna pull some bullshit with Bayley & Charlotte & Charlotte gets her belt back or something aren't they


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I really hope the ratings are up on this one, I'll credit it all to the Festival of Friendship.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

MMMMD said:


> They're gonna pull some bullshit with Bayley & Charlotte & Charlotte gets her belt back or something aren't they


Judging by.

The preview.
The lack of custom plates for her title.
The fact that they still haven't changed her picture on WWE.com.

I'd say I'm 90% sure that's happening. I'd much prefer that idea than simply hot-potatoing the belt right back to Charlotte at Fastlane.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You know what? I'd be okay with Reigns costing Strowman the match here. I don't think Strowman loses any credibility by losing to one of the biggest superstars in history and it furthers the Reigns/Strowman feud. 

I think the whole unbeaten shtick is very limited anyway so a loss here and there isn't going to do any harm to a performer like Strowman.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley even posted a picture of the title on her instagram account and the custom plates were not visible. They probably still have Charlotte's logo on them. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> They're gonna pull some bullshit with Bayley & Charlotte & Charlotte gets her belt back or something aren't they


That's okay, the title has lost all credibility at this point. might as well be fighting over a potato


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Another Raw without Rollins


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Pumped for Strowman/Big Show and, of course, Samoa Joe wrecking shit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Road to Wrestlemania Raw headlined by Chris Jericho, Braun Strowman and The Big Show.

What fucking year and promotion is this again?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J-KO Interaction please :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Y2J-KO Interaction please :mark:


No yet.

You've got to sell that beat down. This week needs to be all about KO explaining why he did what he did.

Jericho needs to stay off TV at least until Fastlane or the Raw after.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Y2J-KO Interaction please :mark:


Jericho got sent away in an ambulance last week. Let him be off TV for a few weeks. The pay off will be when he comes back at Fastlane and either screws Owens out of the title or attacks him after Brock attacks Goldberg.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Interested in KO-Y2J, he shouldn't show up tonight. Joe wrecking more. Also if Bayley is dropping the title tonight. That's about it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*"You know how they say you only hurt the ones you love? Well, it works both ways."
*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQvLTx1hBd2/

This feud man. We're getting dangerously close to an 'I'm sorry, I love you,' moment if the match ever takes place lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for RAW:



















:coke


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Let's go sexy Roman! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I was really excited to see the monumental Listing of Kevin Owens tonight...but I think you people are right, Jericho will be off to sell the beatdown.

At least his Twitter muscles are okay though!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar is there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833758539810156545


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the aftermath of Owens attack on Jericho last week. It's best for Jericho to stay off tv for a couple of weeks to sell the attack, but part of me wants to see him make an appearance. Also looking forward to Joe continuing to wreak havoc. Is Lesnar advertised for tonight?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I just looked and yes he is advertised.

http://www.wwe.com/wwe-monday-night-raw-30


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Another Raw without Rollins


Looks like we're going to have to wait until after Fastlane before Rollins is back in the picture. I'm okay with that though, as absence does make the heart grow fonder. He should get a nice pop when he returns. 

I wish Triple H were making more of an effort to stay on TV though. More and more I'm starting to think he just craves getting big pops, rather than actually building storylines.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar is scheduled for every single Raw heading into Wrestlemania so not really surprised to see him there..


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I honestly don't think everyone knows that.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Enzo and Cass vs Sheamus and Cesaro just announced.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Looks like we're going to have to wait until after Fastlane before Rollins is back in the picture. I'm okay with that though, as absence does make the heart grow fonder. He should get a nice pop when he returns.
> 
> I wish Triple H were making more of an effort to stay on TV though. More and more I'm starting to think he just craves getting big pops, rather than actually building storylines.


I agree. I think Rollins will be back for the Raw after Fastlane. Which is when HHH will probably start building up their feud again. Given that Rollins was suppose to face Joe at Fastlane, I think the HHH feud was going to be on pause again anyways until after the PPV. So I get why they haven't had HHH say anything. Plus they might've been waiting to make sure it was 100% possible Seth would be able to recover in time for Mania.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope Roman faces the tag team champs again for shits and gigz. Last week was too funny with everyone fuckin bitching about it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew Seth wouldn't be on Raw, but damn I'm missing him. One of my main reasons to watch WWE isn't here 

Raw last week was good, so let's hope this week can be too. Or at least decent.

I am interested in the fallout of KO and Jericho though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> I hope Roman faces the tag team champs again for shits and gigz. Last week was too funny with everyone fuckin bitching about it.


People were “bitching” because it was stupid and a giant waste of time.

The match ended in DQ, rendering everything during the match meaningless. Gallows and Anderson were never going to win and Roman winning would have just made them look like even bigger chumps.

But yeah, do it again just for shits and giggles and waste even more time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Enzo & Cass vs Cesaro & Sheamus, winner faces Club at Fast Lane


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Lesnar is scheduled for every single Raw heading into Wrestlemania so not really surprised to see him there..


I do wonder if he'll be on TV tonight, or will save him for next week's go home show and have him beat Show again tonight after Raw goes off air.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Tessa Blanchard and Thea Trinidad are going on after Raw goes off the air, and Main Event gets taped before Raw, so they kinda have to have Lesnar on TV tonight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> People were “bitching” because it was stupid and a giant waste of time.
> 
> The match ended in DQ, rendering everything during the match meaningless. Gallows and Anderson were never going to win and Roman winning would have just made them look like even bigger chumps.
> 
> But yeah, do it again just for shits and giggles and waste even more time.


People like him are what is wrong with today's fan base. They just want shit to happen that will cause drama. Never mind if it's good for the show just as long as it gives peoples something to bitch about.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> I do wonder if he'll be on TV tonight, or will save him for next week's go home show and have him beat Show again tonight after Raw goes off air.


I think we'll get him tonight.

Interested to see what he'll do though, can't just keep having Heyman cutting the same old promo - perhaps he comes down and attacks a few superstars to signal his intent?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Should be a decent raw :draper2


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Another Raw without Rollins


it hurts my friend. 


Looking forward for Jericho,Owens & Joe 2night.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:mark:Brock is there!?:mark:

Better do something on camera.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> I think we'll get him tonight.
> 
> Interested to see what he'll do though, can't just keep having Heyman cutting the same old promo - perhaps he comes down and attacks a few superstars to signal his intent?


Probably another Heyman promo saying that his client is pleased about Goldberg accepting his challenge etc, etc. They may save anything more until next week, but you never know. I just want Brock to _say_ something himself TBH.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> People were “bitching” because it was stupid and a giant waste of time.
> 
> The match ended in DQ, rendering everything during the match meaningless. Gallows and Anderson were never going to win and Roman winning would have just made them look like even bigger chumps.
> 
> But yeah, do it again just for shits and giggles and waste even more time.


The reactions on here amused me. So IMO it wasn't a waste.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As far as Lesnar goes, wake me up when he and Goldberg are in the same building. Because if it’s just Brock then we either won’t see him at all or he’ll just bounce around while Heyman talks.

And while Heyman is one if not the best at talking, eventually you just run out of interesting things to talk about. I saw the clip of him destroying 8 lower card guys at that house show.

Do that! Do the exact same thing. Have Heyman cut like a one minute promo. And you’re golden.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I would like to see that but I fear we'll get the same reactions that the Roman/Gallows and Anderson thing got for that.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Well then...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833818198822653953


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> The reactions on here amused me. So IMO it wasn't a waste.


Still makes it a waste of time to the other 99% of us.

Oh and cheering a segment that wasted the time of everyone involved including Reigns is pretty counterproductive to a Roman fan.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

So acording to Rock on instagram he will be appearing 15 min before Raw starts and obviously after Raw for filming. So It doesn't seem like he will be on the TV version, but who knows?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

If people had to evacuate the arena, I feel bad for them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw needs Rollins. Not the same without him.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

most of the segments on raw blow but looking forward to jericho and owens after the break up and hopefully the Good Brothers get booked strong this week being theyre champions after getting the handicap fuckery against the golden boy last week


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw suffers without Rollins. Raw was really heating up with him at the forefront. Pity. Would love too see an Rock apperence. Sorry not Sorry .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only compelling thing on Raw right now is Jericho/Owens. Everything else is not even worth mentioning, tbh.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Only compelling thing on Raw right now is Jericho/Owens. Everything else is not even worth mentioning, tbh.


Oh come on, before last week's break up. Strowman/Reigns pissed all over it.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Austin is there as well. But most likely just visiting and probably recording for his weekly podcast.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Oh come on, before last week's break up. Strowman/Reigns pissed all over it.


That's why I said 'right now.' Sorry, Strowman/Reigns has been boring as fuck. Interfering in eachothers matches? Wow. Never seen that before. And not blaming it on the characters, but the creative. It's a random and basic feud. Filler feud for a filler PPV and filler month before WM.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That's why I said 'right now.' Sorry, Strowman/Reigns has been boring as fuck. Interfering in eachothers matches? Wow. Never seen that before. And not blaming it on the characters, but the creative. It's a random and basic feud. Filler feud for a filler PPV and month before WM.


As opposed to Rollins/HHH which has literally nothing going for it? :lol

Come on, I know you dislike Reigns but let's not peddle bullshit as if Rollins/HHH has been any better than anything Strowman/Reigns have done.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Apparently people are posting pictures from their seats so it appears as though people are being allowed back in the arena if there was any evacuation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> As opposed to Rollins/HHH which has literally nothing going for it? :lol
> 
> Come on, I know you dislike Reigns but let's not peddle bullshit as if Rollins/HHH has been any better than anything Strowman/Reigns have done.


Rollins isn't even on the show right now, so how is that a comparison? :lol

And once they started the actual feud, between the NXT segment and the two segments on the next Raw (Rollins owning Stephanie, and HHH promo/Joe debut) were much better than anything that's gone on in this filler feud. Come on. A bunch of run-ins and brawls? This has nothing to do with who I like and dislike, it's just the truth. It's been a basic 101 feud.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins isn't even on the show right now, so how is that a comparison? :lol
> 
> And once they started the actual feud, between the NXT segment and the two segments on the next Raw (Rollins owning Stephanie, and HHH promo/Joe debut) were much better than anything that's gone on in this filler feud. Come on. A bunch of run-ins and brawls? This has nothing to do with who I like and dislike, it's just the truth. It's been a basic 101 feud.


My point being, if Rollins was scheduled you'd be going on as if Rollins/HHH was the best thing on the show and the thing to look forward to most despite it being a horrendous feud so far where the best part of it came on the developmental brand :lol

I think it speaks volumes that the only thing you're looking forward to is the segment between one of your favourites as opposed to a feud that's been logically built and provided us with some actual development on a weekly basis. 

Filler feud? It's been going on for near on 2 months now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Incoming before "You deserved" chants for Bayley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> My point being, if Rollins was scheduled you'd be going on as if Rollins/HHH was the best thing on the show and the thing to look forward to most despite it being a horrendous feud so far where the best part of it came on the developmental brand :lol
> 
> I think it speaks volumes that the only thing you're looking forward to is the segment between one of your favourites as opposed to a feud that's been logically built and provided us with some actual development on a weekly basis.
> 
> Filler feud? It's been going on for near on 2 months now.


Not really. I was fairly disappointed when they put HHH/Rollins off until WM season. I mean, I get it. They want to make it a WM feud and not a Fall feud. But it still sucked.

That being said, they picked it up in a big way on Takeover and the following Raw to where it went to the best thing Raw had going in months. :shrug

Also, aren't you a Strowman fan? You've been on here marking for him for months on end and proclaiming in the Ratings thread how any good hour is directly related to him. I can easily accuse you of doing the same, tbh. :lol

Why wouldn't I look forward to a feud with one of my favorites, which happens to be a feud that would've happened last year, if not for the injury. Of course I'm looking forward to it. I also don't see any major development with the Strowman angle. It's been both guys interfering in their matches and having a brawl at times. Nothing major. Doubt it will be remembered by anyone in 5 years from now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really. I was fairly disappointed when they put HHH/Rollins off until WM season. I mean, I get it. They want to make it a WM feud and not a Fall feud. But it still sucked.
> 
> That being said, they picked it up in a big way on Takeover and the following Raw to where it went to the best thing Raw had going in months. :shrug
> 
> ...


Samoa Joe's debut overshadowed the Rollins/HHH feud - that's my feelings on it, which is a bad thing for ANY feud.

I am a Strowman fan, I'm also a Rollins fans and an Owens fan and a Jericho fan - yet I've been more entertained by anything Strowman has done this past month than anything the other three guys have done. Jericho/Owens last week brought it and the segment was the best segment in over a decade on Raw by a distance so I'm hoping they keep that up but it wouldn't surprise me if they were to keep Jericho off television to sell the beating and make his return at Fast Lane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Samoa Joe's debut overshadowed the Rollins/HHH feud - that's my feelings on it, which is a bad thing for ANY feud.
> 
> I am a Strowman fan, I'm also a Rollins fans and an Owens fan and a Jericho fan - yet I've been more entertained by anything Strowman has done this past month than anything the other three guys have done. Jericho/Owens last week brought it and the segment was the best segment in over a decade on Raw by a distance so I'm hoping they keep that up but it wouldn't surprise me if they were to keep Jericho off television to sell the beating and make his return at Fast Lane.


Joe's debut was part of the Rollins/HHH feud. Rollins was even going to have a match with Joe at Fastlane. He debuted during a Rollins/HHH segment. Part of the feud. But I don't see what any of this has to do with Strowman, tbh..

Don't get me wrong, it's not like I think it's worst storyline of all time category or anything even close to that. I just think it's a random, run of the mill, basic feud. Interfering in matches and brawls; pretty much WWE 101 these days. No memorable matches or promos, at least, thus far.

And compelling (the word I used in my first post that you quoted) doesn't necessarily mean good or bad. I just meant that I am really looking forward to what happens tonight in Jericho/Owens. I just can't say the same for anyother feud in WWE at the moment. But that doesn't necessarily mean that all of the other feuds are straight-up trash.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Incoming before "You deserved" chants for Bayley


God I hope not.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn ready for the A show tonight


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ready for the B- show tonight


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I love the OPs run down about the womens title. A heel who wins at PPVs and loses via run in and dirty finishes. Solid booking WWE, solid booking. 

I am interested in what happens with JeriKO tonight, and a potential Rock appearance could be fun but I'm still much much more interested in smackdown than RAW


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Time to get ready for fuckery.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

It's time!

:buffer


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Here we go!!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Please don't suck Raw!


(Probably will tbh  )


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

According to Twitter, The Rock came out before the show began. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hyped for a possible Rock return. Don't care what anyone says. He was one of my childhood heroes. I'm more interested in Smackdown then Raw tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Koloff gets nothing at the start. Brutal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's hat.

:mj4


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> According to Twitter, The Rock came out before the show began. :lol


Rock said on his instagram that he was gone do that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That picture :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The ending of festival of friendship :Vince2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Why they gotta remind me that Kevin and Chris broke up :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Austin is backstage too. So maybe Rock comes out again :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

C'mon WWE, follow up on what was magic in that angle with Owens & Jericho. Don't let us down!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Rock said on his instagram that he was gone do that.


Interesting.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Which guy makes his return tonight?

A - "The Ayatollah of Rock 'n' Rolla"
B - "The Best in the World at What He Does"
C - "Cowboy"
D - "Lionheart"
E - "The Living Legend" (self-proclaimed)
F - "The King of His World"
G - "The Man of 1,004 Holds"
H - "The Mental Mastermind"
I - "The Savior of the WWE"
J - "The Sexy Beast"
K - "The 61-Minute Man"
L - "Y2J"

My vote is L!


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

That Festival Of Friendship was the best thing on Raw in a dog's age.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho's Lou Bega hat made the segment significantly better.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The ending of festival of friendship :Vince2


Think i've never been this upset since i broke up with my ex 2 years ago. Fuck you WWE.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't go through this again


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to RAW!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When Jericho said that this was one of his favorite runs, he was being real.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This video package :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

"How come my name's on this?" :mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That fat fuck is gonna pay for what he did to Jericho. I actually hate KO in this feud. I haven't hated a heel in a long time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho should be quite the over babyface tonight; one would think.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

First the promo package for Seth Rollins and Triple H last week, and now this recap video from last week for Chris Jericho and Kevin Owens :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, anyone else’s heart breaking again watching this again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

5 minutes of the show on this video package lol. It was a good one though!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This feud will have blood, but it will be at a PPV.

Shades of Eddie Guerrero here with KO!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tons of heat.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWE rubbing salt in fresh wounds with that video package.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

wens3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kevin drowning in boos after that betrayal !


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Dat heat.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho should be quite the over babyface tonight; one would think.


If he appears...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh hell, this opening looks like it's gonna be good


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This tells you how over Y2J is, he's getting nothing but heat on KO.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Yoo Kevin Owens being Booed? Yooooo. 

Throwback to Eddie's promo imo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens finally getting some heat. FINALLY.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Owen is smelling a really bad fart


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

RIP JeriKo :mj2


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally, Owens is getting some real heel heat. Beautiful :banderas


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

KO thinks he is Batista with that spotlight


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice to hear a heel get booed. I hope it lasts.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Well it's difficult getting heat against Reigns and Goldberg.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, I hope we get KO vs Jericho at Mania. Jericho is gonna get so many cheers :woo


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The heat. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tbh this is the KO who stood on Cenas US title.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I never noticed how close together Owens' eyes are.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why do I feel like he’s wearing a suit to introduce a new Authority tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit, I'm getting vibes of that Heel Eddie Guerrero promo in Smackdown's 2005 when he betrayed Rey Mysterio :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> So, anyone else’s heart breaking again watching this again?


I'm trying, but I can't fight back the tears man. :cry :mj2


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Is Goldberg there tonight? Probably isn't.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully this week will be better because it has been so sad losing so many wrestlers these past few days! Rest in Peace to those who were lost.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man I hate this guy. Amazing heel.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

GREAT Promo so far!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, how I've missed THIS Kevin Owens.

Too bad he's being fed to Goldberg though...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Still not as hated as the most hated man in WWE Roman Reigns. Wait he's not heel.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I love Owens on the mic. As much as I loved the duo of JeriKo, the turn needed to happen to get some legit heat on him.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Fantastic promo.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone having flashbacks to the Eddie promo with Rey's mask?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A bit of Rated-R Edge in this KO promo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best opening of RAW in a while.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Hunter's Boy confirmed


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah the new authority is happening.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jericho needs to take the title from Owens.

He just needs too


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Best promo of Owens' WWE tenure, by far. :clap


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Kevin Owens out doing himself right now. Very good promo work.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Play the game", he says....


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Kevin looks like a big, non threatening bear.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

now this is how you start raw off with that type of promo


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Fire ass promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Jericho needs to take the title from Owens.
> 
> He just needs too


I think he's leaving after WM.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Top notch promo.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Jericho needs to take the title from Owens.
> 
> He just needs too


HE NEEDS TO !


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This promo. So good.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Brilliant promo.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really hope KO goes over Golberg... a lot more possibilities if that happens and it helps the guy the feud/match needs to--KO.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Boring promo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Evil Bad Ass Kevin is the best Kevin!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn good promo by Owens, wow, he's on another level on the mic man.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

PERFECT PROMO!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice to see a heel getting booed for a change.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

What a way to get heat man . Jericho is such a babyface now. I just hope
He doesn't revert back to corny Y2J


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Solid WWE style monologue from KO. He has the attitude and cadence to pull this stuff off.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

GOAT promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was a good promo. Nice to see Owens be serious.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Taking the title off Owens at this point would be stupid, he's finally got legit heel heat and isn't that cool heel he's been since debuting on the main roster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Boring promo.


Ok, dude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens' last Raw as Champion for awhile.

:mj2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why couldn't he do this shit from the beginning and had to wait until his reign was at the end fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jericho should stay away until FL to let the suspense build.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Dismissing Jericho like that at the end of the promo was the perfect finishing touch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kevin Owens just got serious.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Owens KILLED that.

Wish he was dropping it to Jericho at Mania!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Show vs Braun should be on a PPV, not some episode of RAW.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who doesnt like KO talking THAT slow? -.-


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Can't wait until Goldberg kills that tubby bitch! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens' last Raw as Champion for awhile.
> 
> :mj2


Fast lane is in 2 weeks. So we have 1 more Raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, our cable provider is chopping the show up and heading to ads before WWE does. I wish they'd stop doing that cos it leads to dead air when they come back from the break :no:


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey look guys! A #1 contender match! They don't do these often.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its sucha shame we're getting this intense serious evil Owens again right at the end of his title reign, why couldn't we have gotten this Kevin Owens right after he won the title?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That was a BEAUTIFUL heel promo, man. Well fucking done!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens' last Raw as Champion for awhile.
> 
> :mj2



Pretty sure he will be champ next Monday too.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

kewin owens the new HONEST man?


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

That ending of the promo was so perfect.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Talk about going from high-to-low. 

Owens' fire promo followed by.... Enzo & Cass. :canunot


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> What a way to get heat man . Jericho is such a babyface now. I just hope
> He doesn't revert back to corny Y2J


Should he become a version of himself from the past, or alter his character to reflect his relationship with KO?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm so pissed he's just being fed to Goldberg.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Owens should get a standing ovation backstage from the crew and wrestlers for nailing that promo so brilliantly.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> That ending of the promo was so perfect.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Best Promo of the year so far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Good promo.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The mic drop at the end was perfect. 

I actually cant wait until Goldberg squashes him because thats how much I hate KO in this feud with Jericho. I haven't hated an actual heel in years.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

starsfan24 said:


> I'm so pissed he's just being fed to Goldberg.


Literally praying he holds onto it with interference from Bork.

And Jericho wins it at Mania.

Doesn't look like its gonna happen unfortunately. Just keep Owens like this, and he'll be the biggest heel on the roster. Him and Samoa Joe as the top heels is money!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

When are they going to give Cesaro a new theme, the one he has now is god awful


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunately, Enzo & Cass will probably get the W.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

These guys are such a great team and should get a year long, meaningful tag title run.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That opening Owens promo was better than anything that was in the first hour of last week's Raw by a wide margin.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I love Cesaro and Sheamus as a team more than I thought I would.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

MrJT said:


> *Literally praying he holds onto it with interference from Bork.*
> 
> And Jericho wins it at Mania.
> 
> Doesn't look like its gonna happen unfortunately. Just keep Owens like this, and he'll be the biggest heel on the roster. Him and Samoa Joe as the top heels is money!


I'm hoping for it too, but why would Brock do it when he could have a title match at Mania.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mango13 said:


> When are they going to give Cesaro a new theme, the one he has now is god awful




Thank God it quickly switches to Sheamus's significantly better theme.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Should he become a version of himself from the past, or alter his character to reflect his relationship with KO?


Def a tweener type I would say.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo and his doofus?

*mute*

On another note I hope Sheamus and Cesaro stay together. They're really good together and, honestly, I think they both need each other at this stage of their careers.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That little girl :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh god.... this fucking geek.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hurry up with shit, Enzo.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> When are they going to give Cesaro a new theme, the one he has now is god awful


Really it's one of my Fav themes in wwe.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

That was cute with the little girl seeing herself. The constant crowd shots are still annoying though.


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

If only ECW was still around. Enzo would have some Joel Gertner-esque promos.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still laugh every single time whenever Enzo says "what we got ova here? A cuppa haters" :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bonafide whatever...can't teach that...yada yada shut up and wrastle.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Enzo & Cass are in Great Khali levels of boring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My bad, guys. Thought Fastlane was this Sunday.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I know some think it makes Brock look dumb if he costs Goldberg the title cause he could get a title shot at WM if Goldberg wins it. But they could easily spin it as Brock took more pleasure in screwing Goldberg over and he can get the title anytime he wants it, and it gave him more pleasure in making sure Goldberg couldn't win it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck I hate Enzo and Cass's bullshit.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> That was a good promo. Nice to see Owens be serious.


I liked that he wore a suit too. He was looking pretty lame in his track pants. In retrospect, his character the last few months was setting up this turn for a while.

Like I just typed that like he turned heel, but he was a heel the whole time. A heel managing to turn further heel is pretty cool.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That little girl was the best part of this promo :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well least they get the crowd amped up....

ETA: Anyone see the Delete Roman sign? :lol. Boy lots of heel potential their. Theirs money their.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Love how they feel the need to call it “WWE” Fastlane.

Yes, because if they didn’t, we would think it was TNA Fastlane. Or ROH Fastlane.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like both teams here so I'll be happy with either winning (Y)


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

salty i missed opening segment.

just a thought, i wish they would let Gallows wear his facepaint like in NJPW


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Unfortunately, Enzo & Cass will probably get the W.


I think Gallows & Anderson interfere and we get a triple threat tag as Fastlane.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I know some think it makes Brock look dumb if he costs Goldberg the title cause he could get a title shot at WM if Goldberg wins it. But they could easily spin it as Brock took more pleasure in screwing Goldberg over and he can get the title anytime he wants it, and it gave him more pleasure in making sure Goldberg couldn't win it.


I like it.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

superman cesaro but dresses like james bond, so stupid


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Bruh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> I think Gallows & Anderson interfere and we get a triple threat tag as Fastlane.


I would take that all day over a clean enzo & cass win.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I like both teams here so I'll be happy with either winning (Y)


Gotta pick 1


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Aside from that bar room brawl, Sheamus and Cesaro just cannot maintain my attention.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I know some think it makes Brock look dumb if he costs Goldberg the title cause he could get a title shot at WM if Goldberg wins it. But they could easily spin it as Brock took more pleasure in screwing Goldberg over and he can get the title anytime he wants it, and it gave him more pleasure in making sure Goldberg couldn't win it.


lol No dude thats not gonna happen. Jericho is gonna be the one costing KO the title cause thats the actually thing that makes sense.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

So will Rock appear or he has already done his business already so I can shut this corny show off?


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Love how they feel the need to call it “WWE” Fastlane.
> 
> Yes, because if they didn’t, we would think it was TNA Fastlane. Or ROH Fastlane.


PWG Fastlane from 2008 was a classic.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Please win Cesaro and Sheamus. It's not gonna happen though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, if Enzo and Cass were legit heels.. I'd probably be marks for them. They'd be the most entertaining tag team (not stable, so not including The New Day) since... Miz and Morrison? Awesome Truth? Rated RKO? DX before it got stale?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial breaks during matches already.

:damn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I like it.


Yeah its not a bad scenario, it would make sense, Brock cared more about embarrassing Goldberg and depriving him of the title than getting a shot at it himself. I mean after Goldberg has embarrassed him twice now, Brock doesn't care about the belt and just wants to humiliate and make Goldberg's life hell.

i'm just praying after that promo especially it may have convinced Vince to keep the belt on Owens. The Jericho/Owens match at WM needs the belt more than Brock/Goldberg.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> superman cesaro but dresses like james bond, so stupid


Dude should've come back at post WM 30 RAW wearing a red cape and and some red and blue ring gear. If WWE was allowed to use Magneto and Wolverine, they could use Supes, eh? Or is Supres more protected?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

That uppercut :mark:


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Cesaro just decapitated Enzo with that one


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, he' dead.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Corey called Cesaro "Claudio" :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful uppercut by Cesaro


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha, Cory Graves almost called Cesaro Claudio then Michael Cole took over.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL GRAVES :lol

"Claudio"


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Enzo & Cass should definately be heels.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, Cesaro and Sheamus eventually has a real tag title run that doesn't just last 1 month


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Daaaamn! That uppercut! :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Cass literally saw Cesaro tag in. Lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is simply amazing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

:fuckthis


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cesaro is god damn RIDICULOUS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> lol No dude thats not gonna happen. Jericho is gonna be the one costing KO the title cause thats the actually thing that makes sense.


Yeah cause Goldberg so needs Jericho to help him win right? Anyone with a brain can see Goldberg will kill Owens and easily take the belt, why would Jericho even bother and not just sit back and watch Goldberg destroy him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Figured Enzo and Cass would win.

Don't tell me we are getting Fella vs Cesaro at Mania.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Goddamnit :mj2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait.... so Sheamus just goes MIA from the match for 'no reason' ? 

WEAK SAUCE bruh.

Stop jobbin' out Cesaro FFS!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Why is Cesaro always the one taking the pin? He has Sheamus on his team, use him for that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well fuck..............


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMFAO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So your announcer called Cesaro Claudio and mine called whatever the fuck Cass did an End of Days.

And for the first time ever I can say "Thank you Sheamus"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thank you Shaemus :lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Excuse me while I puke.

EDIT: SHEAMUS MAH BOY!:mark:

EDIT 2: "Thank you, Sheamus" Finally a worthy chant.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank fuck someone shut Enzo up. Annoying cunt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damnnnnn Enzo.:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:Out :Out :Out


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big cass this big cass that, he does fuck all, never gets attacked its always enzo that gets attacked and that sums it up


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you Sheamus Chant!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

someone gives Sheamus a medal


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Yoooooo.....they really be fckin Enzo up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

THANK YOU Sheamus


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank Sheamus chants :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Thank you Sheamus"

The fans are finally realizing Enzo is the sh*ts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"Thank you Sheamus." 

LOL.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh good, more Owens vs Zayn.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Enzo deserved that, let's be honest. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Zayn vs Owens? sigh we've seen this match like a million times already


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mick with that commish shirt!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Thank you, Sheamus!"

:lmao

I guess LA doesn't like Enzo very much.

:lol


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you, Sheamus!

Enzo is like a damn chihuahua.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Mick's shirt say 'commissioner'? I thought Stephanie was the commissioner and he's the GM? :lol


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Owens vs Zayn AGAIN...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What happened to Owens/Zayn being over. This is so awful.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Yay. Enzo and Cass won. I hope they win it a Fastlane.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

And why the fuck are they doing Owens/Zayn AGAIN? Jeez... fpalm


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh boy another Zayn vs. Owens.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Owens/Sami again? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People thanking Sheamus, Enzo is annoying af since that Rusev angle

Sami vs KO, because Battleground was "The Last Time" right?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Owens/Zayn number 67898765678976578567654565424562361452561111156789 ?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kayfabe wise, what the fuck purpose does Cass have in sticking with Enzo at this point?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

FALCON KICK LOL!!! Dang Sheamus with that Brogue kick! Poor Enzo!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fabulous start for Raw.... and it's now going right down the shitter. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They do realize Enzo is a babyface right. Then why are they constantly putting in him positions where I want to see him get his ass kicked.

See, “Thank You Sheamus” Chants. For Kicking Enzo.

Not crazy over seeing Owens vs. Zayn again but I like how Owens is starting to sound like NXT Owens again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens/Zayn again.

:lmao

Gosh, I hate this company these days.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Thank you Shemus !! _clap clap clap clap_ :ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> "Thank you, Sheamus!"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


We're in Los Angeles. :vince2


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

SHEAMUS IS FINALLY OVER!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Why is Cesaro always the one taking the pin? He has Sheamus on his team, use him for that.


For some reason they're hellbent on protecting Sheamus. If they win Sheamus always gets the pin, if they lose Cesaro always eats the pin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its nice to see some fans finally wising up and getting tired of Enzo's only attribute being talking, dude is pure shit in the ring, he makes Eva Marie look like Bret Hart in there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> We're in Los Angeles. :vince2


Oh, my bad. Ok, LA then.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Enzo is the small dude who talks crap but can't back it up and needs his tall buddy to help him out. How is he a babyface again?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn KO is killin' it with the mic skills tonight, ooouuu oooooouuuuuu!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

"I thought you liked him."
Shit, I'm liking this Owens.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah cause Goldberg so needs Jericho to help him win right? Anyone with a brain can see Goldberg will kill Owens and easily take the belt, why would Jericho even bother and not just sit back and watch Goldberg destroy him?


Either Jericho cost him the title or Goldberg destroys KO and wins by himself. Brock is not gonna cost Goldberg the match because he already has the match with Goldberg.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> Kayfabe wise, what the fuck purpose does Cass have in sticking with Enzo at this point?


To become tag team champs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HerNotThem said:


> Enzo is the small dude who talks crap but can't back it up and needs his tall buddy to help him out. How is he a babyface again?


Because he repeats the same nursery rhymes every week that the geeks in the crowd love to recite every week along with him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE has always had these segments moments every era. You can't sustain that high lvl in the opening segment in a 3 hour hour show. That's unrealistic.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I have no problem with yet another match between Randy Owens and Sami Cena. Except for the fact WWE hyped the shit out of their supposed last match. They wrestled on RAW weeks later aswell.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> Kayfabe wise, what the fuck purpose does Cass have in sticking with Enzo at this point?


He really loves that SAWFT bit but he needs someone to talk for a few minutes and throw it to him. He knows it's worthless on its own.

Yes, in kayfabe Big Cass cares more about this than winning titles.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Sami gets made an example of tonight with Kevin and Samoa Joe. HHH too if he's at Raw tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> SHEAMUS IS FINALLY OVER!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HerNotThem said:


> Enzo is the small dude who talks crap but can't back it up and needs his tall buddy to help him out. How is he a babyface again?


Lol i know right? Why should fans get behind some tiny dude who runs his mouth then gets his ass kicked and has to have big tall friend come to his rescue?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its nice to see some fans finally wising up and getting tired of Enzo's only attribute being talking, dude is pure shit in the ring, he makes Eva Marie look like Bret Hart in there.


Eva Marie


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Its nice to see some fans finally wising up and getting tired of Enzo's only attribute being talking, dude is pure shit in the ring, he makes Eva Marie look like Bret Hart in there.


Accurate.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

WF turning on enzo and cass huh?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Big Show and Braun is the main event........


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Cass and Enzo may have won but they didn't come out of that looking great. They could have done without Sheamus putting his boot in Enzos face at the end.

Owens vs. Zayn.. because they are making sure that those two facing each other gets old. Great to see WWE still pairing the same people together in matches to death in a short amount of time.

Just like get ready for Big Show vs. Strowman 50 more times this coming year.. because thats WWE.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley is so awesome!!!!!!! I'm so happy for her!!!!!!!! :bayley


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but Bayley is a cornball


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pretty solid video package on Strowman.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

They're totally stripping Bayley of the title tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Sami gets made an example of tonight with Kevin and Samoa Joe. HHH too if he's at Raw tonight.


No help huh/ Or maybe they come out after it's all said and done. A Balor return would be dope there, but he'd have to catch dem hands to, to get the segment over and bringing him back before post-Mania RAW would be a waste.

A Hideo and Dillinger call-up together could work with their history with KO and Joe! 

DOOOOO IIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> They're totally stripping Bayley of the title tonight.


:frown2: :crying: I hope not!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bayley is such a geek. Tainted Title win haha.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

There's a slim chance Bayley leaves with the title tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't stand the way they're just flip flopping that title, at this rate every woman on the roster will get a turn with the belt.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They clearly don't want Enzo to ever be a thing, which is understandable in a way because he can't wrestle worth a shit. I will say that I can't remember a guy whose talking got him over as a babyface to the extent he did and who they completely buried. His gimmick is pretty much that he runs his mouth, gets his ass kicked, and Cass sometimes saves him. I don't think any babyface ever got over in that way. 

He's like a poor man's Road Dogg, and they at least could have tried to keep him somewhat credible for a bit before burying him.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn she looks like a horse on steroids.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen has a point.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Just seeing Sasha's tit shot on Charlotte :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte winning back the title tonight would be hilarious.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Mick knows he's the GM and not the commissioner right?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dam what a reaction WOW


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big show vs braun is the main event, fuck me sideways


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Good Lord Roman Gets Booed so bad.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can foot faced Bayley go away?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol At Foley calling Braun/Show one of the biggest main events in raw history. What a joke.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tag champs getting beaten \o/


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like RAW will be crap later on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big Show vs Strowman is the main event? :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns gets no reaction again Haha


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

If Bayley doesn't give her the title back then Steph will just strip it from her.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Machine Gun & Gallows bouta get squashed :cry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun/Show as the main event.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:ha Roman vs the Tag Champs again let the forum crashing begin.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

why are they booking their champions like jobbers (Good Brothers)

fuck you wwe


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Get out the shovel, tag champs about to get buried.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

reigns n rocky gonna bury the tag champs to make romun look stronk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Roman can you at least try and act as if you have any intensity or an ounce of charisma? Jesus the fucker just stands there nodding and quietly uttering "yep..." theres just no emotion in that fucking guy.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ladies and gentlement, a weekly reminder: Mick Foley's brain is injured because he got hit with stuff so many times in his career. He has a hard time remembering things, and it is hilarious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns just buried two legit guys from the original Bullet Club... let that sink in.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> wwe9391 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Roman faces the tag team champs again for shits and gigz. Last week was too funny with everyone fuckin bitching about it.
> ...


This is funny now.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Reigns gets no reaction again Haha


:lol ok you must be deaf.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the club beats down boring reigns and his big cuz shows up to help him, so predictable


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Wonder if they will make the ring break or something.

Otherwise, it makes no sense for that to be the main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman about to :buried the tag champs 2 weeks in a row


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns + Anderson + Gallows = Time to Change the Channel


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Every time I see Gallows on screen I keep having flashbacks to Festus.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

You didn't like Jeri-KO, Rollins & Reigns Main Eventing every week?

Get some BIG GUYS then! :vince2


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TBK got a subtle pop :bjpenn good job LA.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman said he'd do it on his own cos he knows the two guys who would team with him are injured and on SDLive respectively :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Liger!Liger! said:


> You didn't like Jeri-KO, Rollins & Reigns Main Eventing every week?
> 
> Get some BIG GUYS then! :vince2


Be careful what you wish for.

:ha


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Since the opening promo nothing remotely interesting, funny or entertaining has happened. I am shocked they can´t keep an audience.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> :lol ok you must be deaf.


Nope just don't hear what I want too. He got his typical boos. But let's not act like he gets reactions beyond that. He Doesent.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Great, time to listen to tozawa scream all match......


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"I understand. I DON'T LIKE YOU." :lmao I like this guy.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay Towzawa is funny.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know why but Tozawa's screams are so funny to me.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Hey Roman can you at least try and act as if you have any intensity or an ounce of charisma? Jesus the fucker just stands there nodding and quietly uttering "yep..." theres just no emotion in that fucking guy.


He's a horrible actor tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tozawa.

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shake his fuckin' hand, you ass!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Nope just don't hear what I want too. He got his typical boos. But let's not act like he gets reactions beyond that. He Doesent.


He got his typical LOUD mixed reaction just like Cena did for years. Something 90% of the roster wish they got.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what a fucking waste this was


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TBK is a boss lol.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

ummmm ok?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Weird how Brian still wears his blinged up leather jacket from his The Brian Kendrick days back in 2008 when his gimmick was he was an arrogant eccentric rockstar on drugs, it just doesn't match his current personality where he's this grizzled vet who looks like a hobo and acts like a savage clawing to keep his career alive.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Ok, Brian Kendrick worked me. Braun vs Show seems far more unbearable now,.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No match.

:lmao

Alrighty then.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Another handicap match? Goddamn it. unkout


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm pissed we didn't get the match, but it didn't need to happen right away. Maybe the Fastlane show or the kickoff.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the continuing of storylines in the CW division... but that did them zero favors.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Caruso..... Yum


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Why? We literally saw this match last week! Ugh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

changed the ropes for that, wtf was the point unless its a rib on the ring crew


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly is looking gorgeous tonight!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Roman said he'd do it on his own cos he knows the two guys who would team with him are injured and on SDLive respectively :lol


Burn.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This new interview chick is smoking hot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

changing the whole ring setup for this :lmao


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Alright! Now we get to see No Man Gains bury the tag team champions.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That dress on Charlie...damn.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn who's that Charly


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Um...What's with this handicap match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, a rematch from a boring match from last week.

Okay.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Weird how Brian still wears his blinged up leather jacket from his The Brian Kendrick days back in 2008 when his gimmick was he was an arrogant eccentric rockstar on drugs, it just doesn't match his current personality where he's this grizzled vet who looks like a hobo and acts like a savage clawing to keep his career alive.


I like it because it's like that's the last thing he has from those days. Though all the scrapping for meals and sleeping under bridges, he kept that damn jacket so he'd never forget that he's The Brian Kendrick.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

cba sitting through all this filler just for the Bayley or Joe angle. I'm off.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why the fuck does it have to be Anderson and Gallows? Can't Reigns just stomp two local talents instead, or maybe a team in the company who _don't_ happen to fucking be the current champions of the division? 

Retarded booking. Utterly retarded.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Charly is looking gorgeous tonight!!


Scrumptious!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> Why? We literally saw this match last week! Ugh.


Why? For the glory of Roman of course!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The most hated man in all of WWE. And he's not Heel.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The big dog is here :mark:


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Am I trippin or did this exact match happen last week? Maybe it was just a nightmare I had.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

It's truly embarrassing watching Roman Reigns. The crowds reactions mixed with the ridiculous promotion WWE gives him is super awkward.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> The most hated man in all of WWE. And he's not Heel.


Not even close. That be KO


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charley... :book


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why the fuck does it have to be Anderson and Gallows? Can't Reigns just stomp two local talents instead, or maybe a team in the company who _don't_ happen to fucking be the current champions of the division?
> 
> Retarded booking. Utterly retarded.



Yup. Let him squash the shining stars or something like that. Heck, do a Reigns vs. Gillberg match for shits and jiggles since you're booking worse than an autistic child on LSD.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Charly's dress, it's pretty!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So whenever TBK has to put over WWE's top face (unsure of who it will be) of the CW division, think they'd bring back Paul London for some segments?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

If the rock comes out & swerve takes out Roman, he might get the biggest pop of his career


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Club have a cool entrance setup. So, at least they got that going for them.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Why are they booking their tag team champions against Roman in handicap matches?

It's just terrible booking that does nothing for anyone.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

So there going to feed the tag champions to Reigns? Can't see many good outcomes to this match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Not even close. That be KO


Hmm possibly. I don't hate KO though for some reason. I've always rooted for the bad guy over the good guy though.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vince is just giving a big fuck you to the smark crowd.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

One versus all. :eyeroll


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this is just stupid..why is roman facing them again?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman just took them down with ease :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More meaningless, senseless, boring segments.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Vince is just giving a big fuck you to the smark crowd.


I can picture him watching this whole backlash and laughing like Ted DiBiase or something.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to squash the tag division.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Remember 1 v 30? :lol. I think Vince is giving the middle finger to The Smarks here. Why do you think the NXT Girls get better reactions or matches even in NXT? Raw and SD are basically casuals.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

literally *pathetic *they are jobbing out their champions the GB's just to make roman look strong.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's Go Roman, Roman Sucks chants. So not everybody in that crowd hates Roman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Liger!Liger! said:


> I can picture him watching this whole backlash and laughing like Ted DiBiase or something.


And he is not losing any money doing it.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

can anyone sum up what KO was saying in the beginning of the show for me?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh great...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Club getting face reactions.

:hmm:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

2 weeks in a row basically burying the tag champs, this company is retarded


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I like how much sense this made.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus chrsit this shit is awful


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So chair shots. Is he heel now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok, that was an awesome Spear.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yay. Tag champs decimated.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

the hound is released!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Buried... Great spear though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That spear was aaiiiight......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a shock! Another completely meaningless, senseless, boring, awfully booked segment!

I truly never saw that coming.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

this segment was so bad holy shit cringey. GB's buried


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Fuck this shit. Does Roman relaly need to bury both guys by himself?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Jfc It looked like Roman spiked his head on the mat.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh yes, let your tag champions get squashed by a single person who doesn't even have a tag team. Then go back to getting the old timers to kill themselves because nobody can draw a dime in your company.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

genghis hank said:


> This is funny now.


Not funny. Just sad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate this shitty fucking booking.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of course Reigns destroying 2 men...who happen to be the Tag Champs. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman beat Rybaxel before. Why do they want Roman to make tag teams look bad?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Well at least New Day is no longer tag team champs lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman just murdered the club. That spear looked sick.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey trying to make it sound like The Club actually won something significant :lol They won by DQ...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried:buried


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I keep getting a random download while chilling on this page, is there a virus on here? ..random comment..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not even mad at Roman destroying them for some reason.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Brawn kills him again. Please for the love of god. This is just absurd at this point.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The kids and the females in the crowd are loving it!! :lol. That's why the push continues. Smarks despise him (hardcores). Casuals love him. Vince Doesent care about the bread and butter wrestling fans anymore


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Not saying Roman has nothing going, but I think a lot of his alleged physical charisma comes from him getting to kick the shit out of people all the time like this.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy shit. I'll have a GIF of that chick's face in a couple minutes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh fuck off, that spear was garbage.

He got him in the chest, not the fucking ribs.

Disgraceful for someone who played football.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Recapping something we saw literally an hour ago. WWE really thinks we all have goldfish memories.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Oh yes, let your tag champions get squashed by a single person who doesn't even have a tag team. Then go back to getting the old timers to kill themselves because nobody can draw a dime in your company.


You've sound like you've never seen main eventers fight tag teams


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least they won. But as usual; nothing was achieved and if anything it created even more backlash.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Oh fuck off, that spear was garbage.
> 
> He got him in the chest, not the fucking ribs.
> 
> Disgraceful for someone who played football.


They stared at one another for a good 7-10 seconds before Anderson jumped. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WWE hyping the shit out of this Show/Strowman match like anyone really gives a fuck :bosque


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck should anyone care about Roman?

What is his character?

The big dawg? The guy that buries everyone and gives you zero reason to give a shit about him?

If he didn't have TS rub, he'd be a nobody.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'm not even mad at Roman destroying them for some reason.


No one should cause it makes sense because Roman is facing a monster in Strowman at Fastlane then facing the Undertaker at WM. Yea Roman shouldn't be destroying the Tag Champs but it is what it is.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Being tag team champions mean nothing anymore. The best tag team should always beat one guy but they never do in the WWE. :lmao, how do people watch this every week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DWils said:


> Fuck this shit. Does Roman relaly need to bury both guys by himself?


How are they buried, because they got beat by someone higher up the card?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Recapping something we saw literally an hour ago. WWE really thinks we all have goldfish memories.


As long as they're recapping this instead of the other shit that has taken place in the first hour. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm convinced they worked to build Braun as a monster just to feed him to Roman.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

OMG Zayn vs. Owens again. LOL.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> They stared at one another for a good 7-10 seconds before Anderson jumped. :lol :lol :lol


 Fucking it up once is one thing, but I swear half of his spears are to the fucking chest. It's embarrassing for someone who played football to a high level.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Rusev and Jinder are still friends? :lol It is literally the only way Jinder will get on TV I guess lol.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I forgot that Jinder and Rusev were still a pairing.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright, everything that's been advertised for the rest of the show sucks.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The more I look at it the more I laugh.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So thats two matches that either never started or was DQ'd.

The face in the match used a chair after he said that he could take them on by himself. Roman sure is not acting like a face should. Shouldn't need a chair to make is point to Strowman.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:damn

Welp, basketball here I come.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Not saying Roman has nothing going, but I think a lot of his alleged physical charisma comes from him getting to kick the shit out of people all the time like this.


But he had that aura when the only thing he had done was help powerbomb Ryback through a table. Rollins and Ambrose certainly didn't have that physical charisma and they were apart of the same debut segment

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And WWE wonders why no full timers are truly over. Take a look in the mirror, creative.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm excited for what they do with New Day from now until post-Mania RAW... I have no idea where they're heading. 

I know myself and several others around here have wanted them to win MITB. It just seems like the right move for them.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ItsaNewDay said:


> Well at least New Day is no longer tag team champs lol


they would never pull that shit against 2 black men in black history month


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow how do you follow up a sick raw and great Owens promo to open with such dogshit?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I want a chokeslam through the ring during Strowman and Big Show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL Rusev and Jinder are still friends? :lol It is literally the only way Jinder will get on TV I guess lol.


 As a Kiwi and Roman fan, even you have to admit Roman's spears are god awful.

How difficult is to do a damn spear tackle to the damn ribs, no idea why he hits them in the chest... fpalm


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> You've sound like you've never seen main eventers fight tag teams


Well, I've neever seen multiple champions get booked like shit because of one guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Green Light said:


> WWE hyping the shit out of this Show/Strowman match like anyone really gives a fuck :bosque


I do actually.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh look it´s that match again. Time to watch 24 Legacy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE needs some full timers with crazy charisma and a true aura around them. There is no full timer on the roster who has those qualities.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Recapping something we saw literally an hour ago. WWE really thinks we all have goldfish memories.


It's for those who just tuned in.....


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Strowman vs Big Show later...........


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corey trying to make it sound like The Club actually won something significant :lol They won by DQ...


Fair play to him, he was trying so hard to make them sound good despite how badly they were booked both last and now this week! :fpalm:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

NyQuil said:


> Holy shit. I'll have a GIF of that chick's face in a couple minutes.


who???


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That spear was actually pretty sick and it actually looked like he hurt his opponent with it. So people can stop complaining about it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Owens was gold in the opening segment. The EnzoCassSheamusCesaro segment kept me engaged. I'm fading fast. These shows are too fucking long and I'm already close to done and it isn't half done yet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Why the fuck should anyone care about Roman?
> 
> What is his character?
> 
> ...


He's a 2nd generation star that would rather fuck shit up than talks, and feels he's the guy to beat. He clearly had a character. If you like brawlers what isn't there to like about him?

I mean when this forum cares about guys like Zayn and his character is "I love wrestling and got heart" I don't know why folk try to act like Reigns is character less



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big Show v Strowman main event :lmao

We'll finally see whether big guys draw or not, they've been advertising it all show.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

the_hound said:


> who???


One page back:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day hosting Wrestlemania. 

Mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... WE MADE IT!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why couldn't he do this shit from the beginning and had to wait until his reign was at the end fpalm


It's called booking. If he was booked to he no doubt would have killed it earlier. That's why it's retarded when people blame Owens for the shit pussy heel character they booked him as for his title run.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana, stunning as usual.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't get it? Why are New Day happy about hosting WrestleMania? I thought the goal of every WWE Superstar is to _wrestle_ at WrestleMania?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did Lana put a fake weave in when her short hair is so nice?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

handsome Rusev..


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Can someone explain to me why a wrestling event requires a "host" as if it were a goddamn game show? Thanks.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

"Keep Rusev Handsome" sign :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny Jojo :lenny


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NyQuil said:


> One page back:


I saw that live tonight, she's awesome! :grin2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana looking good. Just needs a personality transplant and she's a 10.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> That spear was actually pretty sick and it actually looked like he hurt his opponent with it. So people can stop complaining about it.


 If you've played any contact sport before you'd know that was shit. I've been hit in the ribs many times by spear tackles, I would love those soft hits to the chest Roman serves up.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

the_hound said:


> they would never pull that shit against 2 black men in black history month


Didn't stop them from releasing Titus on some stupid shit last year during black history month.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Ravishing Russian Goddess :mark: :mark:

Handsome Rusev :mark: :mark:

And whatever.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HANDSOME RUSEV


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mahal is roided up


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo & Lana! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fans on twitter and Facebook are loving that spear.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Lana has already got Botox in the lips it looks like, this is the first time I noticed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Hardbody Mahal." :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Handsome Rusev and his gorgeous bride, Lana. Finally a couple of folks worth watching.

Matchka, bitches!

EDIT: New Day...shit, *mute*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Well, I've neever seen multiple champions get booked like shit because of one guy.


Who are these multiple champions who got booked like shit because of Reigns. I mean actual evidence and not that "I think they didn't make Owens/Rollins a total badass because Reigns exists." Because both were cheating and being hoes long before they got the titles.

I mean are we talking about Gallows and Anderson who was getting their shit kicked in by the New Day doing bad comedy? Oh maybe we're talking about Rusev, who nobody have a fuck about being US champ before his feud with Reigns.

Who are these champs?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana and JoJo in the same ring. :bryan


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Is Shaq supposed to show up tonight to start his program with Big Show? 


Is that why Big Show is in the main event?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Fans on twitter and Facebook are loving that spear.


 Because none of those jaborinis have played a contact sport in their life. I would love all the spear tackles I've taken to be that high, you could actually brush those off. Spear to the ribs winds you.

Cannot understand how anyone can fuck up such an easy move.

Americans needs to learn how to tackle...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm convinced they worked to build Braun as a monster just to feed him to Roman.


Vince McMahon booking 101. 

Build up a monster and then feed him to his guy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day is going places man! I'm so proud of the homies!


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, they really don't know what to do with New Day since they lost the tag titles.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That Gif is everything.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> If you've played any contact sport before you'd know that was shit. I've been hit in the ribs many times by spear tackles, I would love those soft hits to the chest Roman serves up.


Getting hit in the chest has a better chance of killing you then getting hit in the ribs. Sit down son your complaining of Roman is not gonna change anything. Your wasting of time


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ain't nobody gonna argue with me that Mahal would pass a fucking drug test... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Can Jinder get tested already?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

NyQuil said:


> One page back:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Ain't nobody gonna argue with me that Mahal would pass a fucking drug test... :lol :lol :lol


Yep, he's definitely on roids or HGH. And he got big in a short amount of time, too. It's so obvious. :lol


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Getting hit in the chest has a better chance of killing you then getting hit in the ribs. Sit down son your complaining of Roman is not gonna change anything. Your wasting of time


You know your ribs are part of your chest, right?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

They can still break the tablet, dumbass :red


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Talk about awkward if Hogan returns and New Day has to introduce him at Mania :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is this storyline? It's about ice cream...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev clapping :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

New Day was terrible when they started.

New Day became one of the most entertaining acts in WWE.

New Day jumped the shark, but fell in the water and started swimming away but the shark hunted them and bit them but they didn't die and the shark left and they are just bleeding in the water waiting to die.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hysteria said:


> I don't get it? *Why are New Day happy about hosting WrestleMania? * I thought the goal of every WWE Superstar is to _wrestle_ at WrestleMania?


b/c #WWELogic , it's why New Day's "happy" about NOT wrestling @ WRESTLEMania, #WWELogic it's why some people still think #REGINS-A-MANIA can still work even though Brock & Hunter FAILED to get Roman "over/accepted/loved" by the audience that's where Taker's gonna succeed, it's nails on a chalkboard for myself knowing there just drawing out time for the shitstorm that will be Regins/Taker. It's ALL #WWELogic and THAT's the true BIZZARO land in the WWE









​


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FUCKING END THIS


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

What is this cartoony garbage? Is this 1991?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Just realized....

No more unicorn horns!?!

Ayeeeeeee


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another awful segment.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha russian hacker


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

when you try to skip a segment 3 times during the same promo and you experience the horror of realizing 3 times that you are live and can do nothing about that.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Is Lana pregnant?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusev clapping. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"You know she Russian right" :lol:done


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> That spear was actually pretty sick and it actually looked like he hurt his opponent with it. So people can stop complaining about it.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833860436328013825


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I had to laugh at that "how'd she get those plans?" "She's Russian!" bit :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, I need Jinder Mahal's workout and nutrition routine [And his cycle].


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

"You know she Russian right? " :maury


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

MrEvans said:


> You know your ribs are part of your chest, right?


Yes I know, Ace doesn't seem to think that tho.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> Mahal is roided up


Nah bro, no roids he just cut out alcohol :lmao


----------



## LB1973 (Jan 30, 2012)

Line of the Year!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

"You know she Russian right"

Gold. When New Day is funny they are really funny...

But when they are bad... yikes.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

New Day needs to shut up and wrestle. Stop cutting promos for a month. Rest their vocal cords and my ears.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Vince McMahon booking 101.
> 
> Build up a monster and then feed him to his guy.


How TF else do you build a monster heel, what else would be the endgame besides feeding him to some one. What should the monster just find out he was bad on his own, and become a force for good. I mean that could work, but who does that help lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Getting hit in the chest has a better chance of killing you then getting hit in the ribs. Sit down son your complaining of Roman is not gonna change anything. Your wasting of time


 Not with Roman's piss poor spear. With garbage like that, it's no wonder he didn't make it in the NFL.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> New Day needs to shut up and wrestle. Stop cutting promos for a month. Rest their vocal cords and my ears.


That's their thing. They are entertaining to a big proportion of the audience. Based on their merch sales. Can't be all just wrestling. That would be boring.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Not with Roman's piss poor spear.


Romans spear >>>>> 90% of finishers on the roster.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My Mom asked if Lana was pregnant lol!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Is Lana pregnant?


If I was Rusev that would been on my checklist of things to do last year lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate these belly to belly suplex no sells.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

This is so terrible. Is anything interesting going to happen on RAW tonight?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That Roman spear was bad, but I don't know about it being because it wasn't low enough or not. Roman looked like be barely moved, just did a weak jump up and Anderson just went into his arms. That whole thing looked like it hurt Roman more than it did Anderson.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, I need Jinder Mahal's workout and nutrition routine [And his cycle].


Just no alcohol, all natural no liquor lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wwe9391 said:


> Romans spear >>>>> 90% of finishers on the roster.


 It's a hug..


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who are these multiple champions who got booked like shit because of Reigns. I mean actual evidence and not that "I think they didn't make Owens/Rollins a total badass because Reigns exists." Because both were cheating and being hoes long before they got the titles.
> 
> I mean are we talking about Gallows and Anderson who was getting their shit kicked in by the New Day doing bad comedy? Oh maybe we're talking about Rusev, who nobody have a fuck about being US champ before his feud with Reigns.
> 
> ...


The ones who got squashed every damn week and probably wouldn't beat The Fucking Brooklyn Brawler clean during their reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana's acting.

:lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahahaha Xavier


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This corny fucking shit... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Lana yelling at Rusev :lol GET UP GET UPPPPPPP :lmao

Then her scream when Xavier scared her hahaha. I love Lana.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruh the New Day can get shit on a stick over

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Xavier got the plans back haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was bad...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, at least Rusev didn't get pinned this week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're fighting over ice cream plans fpalm

God this shit is cringe.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sister Abigail is the best finisher on the roster. Well most protected. People's Elbow diddnt look that impactful too. Rynos spear is better anyway.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why is Lana so upset? Hasn't she saved the data elsewhere? Hasn't she uploaded it to the cloud?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh how long ago this was...










Now he's on the losing side to New Day.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DWils said:


> Why is Lana so upset? Hasn't she saved the data elsewhere? Hasn't she uploaded it to the cloud?


Doubt she knows how to do that, tbh..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Koloff still gets nothing....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Not with Roman's piss poor spear. With garbage like that, it's no wonder he didn't make it in the NFL.


Hold on are we acting like not being one of the people good enough to be in the NFL means he can't tackle at all? An all SEC defensive talent can't tackle, just because he's not NFL level? GTFOH :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh no


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Poor Ivan Koloff gets no recognition because he tried to sue WWE for damages before his death. :no:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> It's a hug..


Like I said Romans spear >>> 90% of finishers on the main roster


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, they even got commentary from former world champion, David Arquette.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

George.

:mj2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RIP Steele.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great video package


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Tbh I'm pretty amazed by the ability of the New Days to produce consistently every week the worst part of the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> Poor Ivan Koloff gets no recognition because he tried to sue WWE for damages before his death. :no:


Yeah, that was pretty dumb, tbh..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wow, they even got commentary from *former world champion, David Arquette*.


Still a hard pill to swallow, 18 years later.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> Not with Roman's piss poor spear. With garbage like that, it's no wonder he didn't make it in the NFL.


Why the fuck do you keep talking about football? Nobody gives a fuck. Yeah, his spears suck, but it has nothing to do with it not being like a football tackle.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice video package for George Steele.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

RIP George.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Hold on are we acting like not being one of the people good enough to be in the NFL means he can't tackle at all? An all SEC defensive talent can't tackle, just because he's not NFL level? GTFOH :lmao


 Jarryd Hayne.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pongo said:


> Tbh I'm pretty amazed by the ability of the New Days to produce consistently every week the worst part of the show.


They'll keep on being successful, but keep on being salty.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Man y'all love talking about Roman reigns, even when he's not on the tv

The dude is OVER


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So no rocky tonight


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Never saw much of George Steele in my time but that video package was lovely. He seems like a wrestler I would have been a fan of.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Obese Turtle said:


> Why the fuck do you keep talking about football? Nobody gives a fuck. Yeah, his spears suck, but it has nothing to do with it not being like a football tackle.


 It was a snide remartk but whatever. 

Goldberg played in the NFL and his spear is probably the most devastating spear in wrestling history. Why hasn't Roman not been able transition his spear as well despite a strong football background?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn, Jack Gallagher is so likeable, just seeing him makes me smile


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Austin Aries>>> Every Cruiserweight


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> So no rocky tonight


Unless he shows up in the main event. So no prob just an apperence before the telecast.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Jack Gallagher!!! <3


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They'll keep on being successful, but keep on being salty.


ok? :draper2


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Oh my God! It's, IT'S A GOOD SEGMENT

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH BOY


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> So no rocky tonight


 If Rock was going to be on the show, they would have advertised it well in advance. I reckon Austin will probably be involved in that movie Rock is producing, that's why he's there tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gallagher/Neville and Aries.

:mark:


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Gentleman jack Gallagher with the most unposh accent ever, wasn't expecting so much manc.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> The ones who got squashed every damn week and probably wouldn't beat The Fucking Brooklyn Brawler clean during their reigns.


So when did these weekly champ squash matches occur? It sounds like you're exaggerating like a mother fucker. Who are these champs? It can't be Rollins who folk like you were crying about him cheating to win. It can't be Owens who folk like you were complaining about using Jericho to win matches. It can't be Rusev because most of you gave no fucks when he was beating the piss out of Kalisto and Titus weekly. It can't be Gallows and Anderson, because they just won the belts and Reigns hasn't beat them.

Who are these champs that looked worse than Brooklyn Brawler... Oh that's right they don't exist. It's just the typical whining that Reigns actually has a spot. Dude's not holding the title or in the title picture and folk like you are still on his dick about every thing that he does.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EAT A BISCUIT chant :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Neville :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Fuck off, crowd.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Lol Neville kinda sounded like Stewie there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys are more liked than some of the top guys.

:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Great promo from Neville here.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Finally, after 1.5 hours, I finally catch something worthy of comment...

... Hatchetman sign in the audience. It's like it's 1999 all over again... except wrestling sucks


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Neville is the best part of every raw he's in


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville being savage tonight.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Neville is roasting Gallagher. I love it. Going to the cruiserweights is the best thing that has ever happened to him in his WWE career.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Neville's try hard evil faces are hilarious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Jarryd Hayne.


He's an offensive player right? And again Reigns clearly isn't NFL level, but saying he can't tackle is goofy.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol @ eat a biscuit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Irrelevant said:


> Lol Neville kinda sounded like Stewie there.


Evil Stewie? Haha.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

FOUR SYL-A-BLES clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

Good promo by Neville.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

One Winged Angel said:


> It was a snide remartk but whatever.
> 
> Goldberg played in the NFL and his spear is probably the most devastating spear in wrestling history. Why hasn't Roman not been able transition his spear as well despite a strong football background?


Every spear from Goldberg was a shoot atleast in his WcW days. He has talked about this in interviews that he put everything into them, which made them look so good. The dude pretty much gave himself a concussion when he missed the spear he tried on ddp durring their Halloween havoc match.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

great promo from neville


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Very nice to see a cruiserweight segment get a reaction from the crowd. Use the correct guys and the CW division gets a reaction.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

THEY'RE UGLY. 

Damn, thats so true


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Man y'all love talking about Roman reigns, even when he's not on the tv
> 
> The dude is OVER


No no "how can we not talk about him, when he's the most important thing ever on TV" they didn't want him in the title picture he's not in it and he's still on their brain


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Who gives a fuck about those two nerds, seriously.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Gallagher has that white baby face look and character down to a tee


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He's an offensive player right? And again Reigns clearly isn't NFL level, but saying he can't tackle is goofy.


 He made it to the NFL while playing little football. If Roman was talented _enough_, he would have made it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville is a great seller.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jack Gallagher is awesome. Screw anyone who disagrees. Guy has a unique look, is great in ring and gets a reaction from the crowd.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Neville ruined tea and biscuits...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The umbrella. :lol

Christ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gallagher is that dude I went him vs Farnsworth Bentley down the line

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That was such a good segment and the crowd gives no shiets.

Fugg WWE crowds, they don't deserve nothing but shiet!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Gallagher is now a true baby face.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I Fucking love Jack Gallagher

Vicious headbutt


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Neville is an all-around great worker. Love tuning into Raw each and every Monday alone just to see him do his thing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Is it wrong that I picture Gallagher as Sting and the umbrella is his baseball bat?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Never paid attention to how built Neville is. Guy looks amazing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wanted to hear Jack cut a longer promo. What he did was really good.

Neville was alright, but feels like he's trying too hard.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Jack Gallagher is a poor mans William Regal.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Jack. There's just something about him I find so entertaining and endearing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Current day NXT. Yikes.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

jack gallagher is boring. cruiserweights desperately need austin aries and finn balor to become a relevant niche.

this raw has been hella boring thru 2 hours


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

One Winged Angel said:


> It was a snide remartk but whatever.
> 
> Goldberg played in the NFL and his spear is probably the most devastating spear in wrestling history. Why hasn't Roman not been able transition his spear as well despite a strong football background?


It has nothing to do with football!!! It's a worked move!!! They go to the ground the same as when Goldberg does it, so he kayfabe "tackles" him. He just gets less shoulder & more arm on the sternum. And it looks like shit. But do did Edge's spears. Goldberg is just better at doing a singular worked move than Roman. 

Rhyno has the best spear ever according to some, & he never played in the NFL, so I guess Goldberg should just fuck off & kill himself or something because he played football & can't do a wrestling move better than somebody who didn't play football. FFS


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Neville/Gallaher was a great segment. It did it's job...Make me pumped for their match at Fastlane.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> He made it to the NFL while playing little football. If Roman was talented _enough_, he would have made it.


Again Reigns clearly isn't an NFL quality talent, but saying that an all division collegiate football player has no talent is crazy hyperbole. I could see if he was high school football washout, but idk how you go "ah you played division 1 football, but you have no talent"


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Yay, another Nia match...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Is it wrong that I picture Gallagher as Sting and the umbrella is his baseball bat?


Yes


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

One Winged Angel said:


> Obese Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Why the fuck do you keep talking about football? Nobody gives a fuck. Yeah, his spears suck, but it has nothing to do with it not being like a football tackle.
> ...


FYI --- Bret Hart in his book said that Goldberg's spear is super stiff; it actually hurts.

So the reason Goldberg's spear looks so devastating is that it really is devasting. 

I rather the wrestlers stay pain free than take an unnecessary shot from a 250-260 pound man.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So when did these weekly champ squash matches occur? It sounds like you're exaggerating like a mother fucker. Who are these champs? It can't be Rollins who folk like you were crying about him cheating to win. It can't be Owens who folk like you were complaining about using Jericho to win matches. It can't be Rusev because most of you gave no fucks when he was beating the piss out of Kalisto and Titus weekly. It can't be Gallows and Anderson, because they just won the belts and Reigns hasn't beat them.
> 
> Who are these champs that looked worse than Brooklyn Brawler... Oh that's right they don't exist. It's just the typical whining that Reigns actually has a spot. Dude's not holding the title or in the title picture and folk like you are still on his dick about every thing that he does.


Rusev getting beaten up beffore a PPV match could start, and losing the title match when it happened, Gallows & Anderson getting single handedly dominated by reigns minutes ago and Jeri-KO just getting beaten up by him & Rollins almost every week, including after a PPV match which KO didn't win clean isn't making someone looking bad as a jobber? Yes, I of course didn't mean they were literally squashed every week. I thogh that was clear. But they rarely looked good. I won't say much about Gallows & Anderson since, as you said, they just won the belts.


And yes, Rusev beating Titus and Kalisto weekly is such a big deal huh. He beat the guy who tried to join the New Day and comically failed to do so. He beat the guy that said he was going to do "good uh, uh, good lucha things GODDAMNIT!"

Meanwhile, Reigns and Rollins constantly beaten up the main brand's main champion, which, I should add, shouldn't have turned into a chickenshit heel, but that's another topic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ChairShot90 said:


> Jack Gallagher is awesome. Screw anyone who disagrees. Guy has a unique look, is great in ring and gets a reaction from the crowd.


Hell yeah, Gallagher is cool as fuck. He's a cheesy face, but God damn the cheese he's selling is enjoyable


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Again Reigns clearly isn't an NFL quality talent, but saying that an all division collegiate football player has no talent is crazy hyperbole. I could see if he was high school football washout, but idk how you go "ah you played division 1 football, but you have no talent"


 I never said he wasn't talented, I said he wasn't talented _enough_ to make it to the top level.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay, Nia Jax -_-


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> Man y'all love talking about Roman reigns, even when he's not on the tv
> 
> The dude is OVER


lol by "y'all," you mean like the same 2-3 people


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Facially, Nia is kind of sexy. She would be a babe if she lost weight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Gallagher is that dude I went him vs Farnsworth Bentley down the line
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

(channel change) :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I wonder how Nia feels about them announcing her weight.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Oh yay, Nia Jax -_-


Not only this but it's a squash match. Oh joy.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Alicia Fox trains her ass off to be the cruiserweight doorknob.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm bored of Nia squashing jobbers. Has she faced anybody else on the roster except Sasha and Bayley? :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So wait, they are now announcing Nia's weight? Do we need a reminder that Nia is fat/portly/big bone/curvy/plus-size? :done


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Glorious 3:16 said:


> Not only this but it's a squash match. Oh joy.


A squash and a promo.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay I don't watch much anymore these days... but the few times I have tuned in... it's always this Nia Jax just crushing some jobber.

Isn't there any other way to get a powerhouse heel over these days?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

redban said:


> Facially, Nia is kind of sexy. She would be a babe if she lost weight.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Christ, she's godawful on the mic!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


Eww


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia's voice (and theme) is so unfitting for the monster heel character she's trying to play.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

You know, the squash matches work for the first few weeks of a characters development. It worked well on NXT, but carried on a bit too long. Eventually they gave her some real matches and Nia even had a solid match on a Takeover with Bayley.

Fast forward to now and Nia is STILL with fucking jobbers and squash matches. No development, nothing has moved forward, nothing has progressed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Charlie's nipple. :banderas


They shouldn't let Nia talk... She sucks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

McMahons most likely don't even like Obama.:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Now for our weekly "Vince isn't a racist" segment.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow, get this idiot off of my tv!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Ugh, her insertion to the WM match.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Worst women's promo i have ever seen. Wtf was that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE.

:lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh no WWE is getting political. Aren't the Mcmahons Republicans? Did I get that wrong lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SO I missed what it sounds like a good CW segment and I get a Nia squash when I return? fml


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Obama? WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm bored of Nia squashing jobbers. Has she faced anybody else on the roster except Sasha and Bayley? :lol


There is no one else on the Raw roster for her to face unless they do heel vs heel.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Im not racist but thats so fucked up


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those two guys marking out after hugging Bayley.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I love Nia's theme song. Why? Because I'M NOT LIKE MOST GIRLS!
Hehe.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I'm starting to think the SD woman's division is superior.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man, Corey Graves was smirking during Saxton's speech like, dude...what a joke, I didn't need black folks to do shiet for meh bruh! 

LOL, he knows it's a bunch of shiet and I'll admit that 10/10 times.. as a black guy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here it comes guys, the "You deserve it" chants


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bliss really needs to teach her buddy Nia how to cut a promo.


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

Nia weirds me out. The way they zoom in on her eyes, and then the inevitable zoom out that exposes her overstuffed sausage casing bod? Ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there a reason why Sasha's role on the show has been extremely diminished? Not even complaining, just curious. It's...odd, if she isn't injured.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I'm starting to think the SD woman's division is superior.


It is, but RAW has the two best Wrestlers in Charlotte and Banks.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I thought sasha was the worst promo for a women, then Bayley came, but after what I just witnessed Nia is woat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Btw it's sounding like that 4 way womens title match at Mania might be true.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MrJT said:


> It is, but RAW has the two best Wrestlers in Charlotte and Banks.


Yes that's why I was hesitant. Charlotte is incredible.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm already Cringing at this Bayley promo and the "You deserve it!" chants.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance




Headliner said:


> McMahons most likely don't even like Obama.:mj4


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I thought sasha was the worst promo for a women, then Bayley came, but after what I just witnessed Nia is woat.


Nia is the worst overall, by a long long long way.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Alicia Fox trains her ass off to be the cruiserweight doorknob.


yeah... but dont you wish you were the one turning that nob??

... okay not the best metaphor but still! lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY!!!!!!! :bayley :bayley2 :bayley3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley should have the title stripped, the moment has to come at Mania.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

If Byron says Bayley Buddies one more time I'm gonna kms.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> I thought sasha was the worst promo for a women, then Bayley came, but after what I just witnessed Nia is woat.


The Raw woman are better wrestlers. But the SD woman are far better at promos imo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Rusev getting beaten up beffore a PPV match could start, and losing the title match when it happened, Gallows & Anderson getting single handedly dominated by reigns minutes ago and Jeri-KO just getting beaten up by him & Rollins almost every week, including after a PPV match which KO didn't win clean isn't making someone looking bad as a jobber? Yes, I of course didn't mean they were literally squashed every week. I thogh that was clear. But they rarely looked good. I won't say much about Gallows & Anderson since, as you said, they just won the belts.
> 
> 
> And yes, Rusev beating Titus and Kalisto weekly is such a big deal huh. He beat the guy who tried to join the New Day and comically failed to do so. He beat the guy that said he was going to do "good uh, uh, good lucha things GODDAMNIT!"
> ...


Reigns and Rusev both laid each other out during that feud. But okay, not to mention Reigns is above Rusev, makes sense he eventually won that feud.

Gallows and Anderson didn't get manhandled, what Braun does is manhandle. He came out on top as he should he's a main eventer, but he didn't run through them. The cut him off several fucking times, and you could easily argue they could have reversed momentum again if he didn't grab the chair. 

Jeri-KO got beat up a lot because KO was winning every PPV. If KO is winning hook or crook at every PPV, at some point you have to show the face putting him in his place to give fans the notion that the face could do it. A lot of y'all claim to be smart, but can't wrap your heads around 

Owens has never been a chicken shit heel, but he has never been a run into any fight heel. KO has consistently only got aggressive when it made sense for him. He's never been presented in the Brock "I'll fight anyone anywhere" role. But of course fans like you don't pay attention to the show, so you probably didn't notice that

"Make the heel seem beatable, then have the heel pull out the victory by cheating, get more heat"

Y'all can't get shit like that because you're soooo on Reigns dick. 

If folk actually cared about Rusev him dominating midcarders should have mattered. But in all actuality fans don't really care about Rusev. They just care when he against Cena and Reigns. If you can't get into a midcarder beating another midcard for the midcard title, that's your problem.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bayley has her side plates now!


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

This is segment is probably going to set up the rematch at Fastlane, where Charlotte will most likely take the title back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sasha hitting Charlotte in the tit with her crutch.

:hmm:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Every time I hear Byron talk about the Bayley Buddies, I reevaluate my life. WWE does not want their fans doing that on a weekly basis.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

More you deserve it chants. Ugh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

You deserve it fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OF COURSE.."YOU DESERVE IT" CHANTS.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, for goodness' sake


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


???


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Ahh the obligatory you deserve it chants.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Weak ass "You deserve it" chants.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Chantin some "you deserve it" shut up cause she's about lose it In a couple weeks


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I wonder how long Vince spends directing the crew to find Bayley fans in the crowd to focus on who _aren't_ fully grown men.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

OMG


She is the WORST!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There it is, a minor chant though


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

More BS chants.

*gun to head*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Why are they giving the 2 worst women in talking mic time? I just don't get it.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This promo is awful. And I say that as a Bayley fan.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Can Bayley not cut a promo?

Never watched much of her stuff.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh man I like her but Bayley is so awkward on the mic


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Sasha hitting Charlotte in the tit with her crutch.
> 
> :hmm:


 Would that even hurt? It was a jab more than a strike.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO one of Bayley's friends wanted to be dental hygienist and one wanted to be Britney Spears :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> I never said he wasn't talented, I said he wasn't talented _enough_ to make it to the top level.


That just seems like a weird knock, but if I'm wrong im wrong I'll sit in a corner

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

She is awful


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Glorious 3:16 said:


> This is segment is probably going to set up the rematch at Fastlane, where Charlotte will most likely take the title back.









#NOSurprise #Pointless #WWELogic


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

why are they still letting her talk:trips


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God it's just one big cringe fest with Bayley. Boy the SD woman Leave the Raw ladies in their dust. When it comes to promos. Particularly Bliss.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

People liked Bayley for like a month. Now everyone sees she sucks lol!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Seeing more grown men than children with Bayley merch makes me disgusted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do they have to remind us every fucking week that Bayley wanted to be a wwe superstar since she was a kid?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> Would that even hurt? It was a jab more than a strike.


Good question. I don't know. Bet it was on purpose, too.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I wonder how long Vince spends directing the crew to find Bayley fans in the crowd to focus on who _aren't_ fully grown men.


They are desperately searching for a young 10 year old girl wearing a Bayley shirt only to find they are like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is there a reason why Sasha's role on the show has been extremely diminished? Not even complaining, just curious. It's...odd, if she isn't injured.


It's because Sasha Banks's knee is injured (kayfabe-wise). She's selling the injury, and she's been sitting on the sidelines backstage mostly while Charlotte Flair and Bayley are in the spotlight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bayley is so WOAT on the mic.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Bayley, not being able to put her situation into words. Oh really, tell me more Bayley.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Irrelevant said:


> Oh man I like her but Bayley is so awkward on the mic


Combined with the fact she is probably still flustered from being out there as Champ for the first time.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

And their goes hundreds of thousands of teenage girls and young woman changing the channel, Big Money Meltz said Bayley had an insanely large number of women and teen girls changing the channel during the main event with Bayley last week.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bayley with that heelish selective memory. We all know you watched what happened last week. pfft.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm actually nervous watching how nervous she is

This is soooooo uncomfertable.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Bayley should have the title stripped, the moment has to come at Mania.


She should've had the Daniel Bryan slow build up to Mania. 

Putting the title on her last week was beyond stupid.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Jesus, as a long time fan of Bayley, this sucks. I wasn't happy with her winning the title on a meaningless Raw, and this certainly isn't helping.

Also, don't give her a mic. Hasn't that been proved enough times lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, even the aussies on NXT are better than her promo wise


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This is so fuckjng awful


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow, this is Bayley's moment and she still can't cut a decent promo.

FGS where is the passion? You finally achieved your 'dream'?..

You can tell she's trying to remember lines rather than speaking from the heart.

So bad.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Bayley I love you but I never ever want to hear anyone talk about how all they ever wanted to be was a wrestler again.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

People used to give paige shit....


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> *Would that even hurt?* It was a jab more than a strike.


Titties are hella sensitive fam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MrJT said:


> I'm actually nervous watching how nervous she is
> 
> This is soooooo uncomfertable.


I hate that feeling.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nooooooooooo Stephanie


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Call your dad and tell him what? That Sasha won you the title? This is a joke.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yep here it comes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bow down people. The queen is here


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Face the facts, well at least Curt Hawkins catchphrases get on television even if he doesn't


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sexy, sexy Stephanie! 

Mmm mmm good!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Queen is here


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

They're doing the same angle they did last year to have Charlotte break that stupid record?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

MrJT said:


> I'm actually nervous watching how nervous she is
> 
> This is soooooo uncomfertable.


Perfect way to describe this omg.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes!!! THE QUEEN OF QUEENS!!! :mark: :mark: 

Put that peasant in her place please.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks steph, I was about to fall asleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emasculation time


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Bayley is so WOAT on the mic.


 IKR this is supposedly her dream and she still can't cut a convincing promo. Speak from the damn heart and be real.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> yeah... but dont you wish you were the one turning that nob??
> 
> ... okay not the best metaphor but still! lol


hahaha, yes I would like to turn that knob oh yeah


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Is it wrong that I picture Gallagher as Sting and the umbrella is his baseball bat?











OH LOOK ITS STEPH NOW FUCK OFF


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Whats the female version of being emasculated? Thats about to happen right now


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stephanie's condescending tone of voice, ugh.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

aaaaand here comes stephanie...


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon here to shovel/bury Bayley, Triple H style. Good old emasculation without repercussion or comeuppance.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph was sent out by Vince. Bayley was dieing out their.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> The Raw woman are better wrestlers. But the SD woman are far better at promos imo.


I still hold the opinion the SD women have been told to tone it down because of Raw. I've read a few times that some of the Becky/Alexa house show matches have been very good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph acting like Dana never interfered first.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

unk chants? Really? I hate Steph, but that's so 2014


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK it just got WORSE, #SlappyMcBitch #TurntheChannle #RawsTurdHour


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph trying to make Bayley feel guilty and give up the title. UGH.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie about to crush Bayley's dreams! :crying: :serious: :frown2:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Steph spittin' dat truth.:banderas


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Bayley can just hit her right?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

End this segment...end it now ffs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is hilarious.


:lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> Whats the female version of being emasculated? Thats about to happen right now


Evagculated?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a bit rich coming from that bitch


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Steph laying on the guilt trip.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

It's illogical not to even suggest that a Dana Brooke interference would've technically won Charlotte the match. 

So fucking idiotic. :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Boy that was easy :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Listen to Stephanie.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Give that title back to the rightful champ pls.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bayley should just shoot hit stephanie in the face with the belt.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

For the love of god this segment needs to end. Please, end it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Damn raw really needs paige and aj lee.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This RAW is so bad, with the exception of KO's promo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stephanie makes me hate her even more every single week somehow. Didn't think it was possible, but there it is :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

This is cringe-worthy , I'm actually embarrassed for Bayley.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

BAYLEY DON'T DO IT!!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley should hand it back.

Oh fuck, the bitch is here.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Bayley may just be the quintessential example of a butterface


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never noticed how tall Bayley is before. Like, Steph's a big girl herself and yet she barely edges Bayley out in those huge-ass heels...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Whats the female version of being emasculated? Thats about to happen right now


Deffeminated


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's heel-turn time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sasha probably about to turn heel.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Here comes another bad promo by Sasha.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Sasha heel turn?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sasha's in her gear. Uh oh.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I was hoping for the other Queen to come out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

A Sasha heel turn here would be unexpected and maybe bad timing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sasha's titties looking right tonight.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

A little girl? Hell she's pushing 30.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Are they turning Bayley into female Eugene?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

And some of y'all didn't want a Rock/Austin segment because it would take away segments for stuff like this :kobelol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus, end this.......please end it...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Holy fuck no, time for Sasha's horrible promo.

You'relikeasistertome.

No need to talk fast you idiot, sounds like you're reading lines and not letting them sink in.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie's dress is cute tonight. Why does she have to be so mean though?!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JC00 said:


> I still hold the opinion the SD women have been told to tone it down because of Raw. I've read a few times that some of the Becky/Alexa house show matches have been very good.


What gave you that conspiracy theory? Where do y'all pull stuff like this from?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Turn heel Sasha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

God the Raw woman suck on the mic :lol. Where's Paige.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Bayley was cold as hell but Steph got some heat back in this. I love Charlotte but for the sake of the division and the show, they need Bayley to be a popular face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Obese Turtle said:


> Bayley may just be the quintessential example of a butterface


I don't think she has a bad face, but it ain't great.. 


BUT DAT BODY DOE


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oy vey fpalm.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sasha really needs to turn heel already


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So much pandering the audience lol


----------



## The Adorable One (May 16, 2015)

Yet it's somehow sexist or backwards to scoff at the women's division? That was painful.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Steph acting like Dana never interfered first.


It's a retcon since that would have made more sense story wise lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This shit is so bad. Enough already


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great move from a character perspective.

She didn't 'earn' it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The so called A show huh. Hmmm SD maybe the new A show.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

its like they are trying to kill the ratings dead


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, listen to the fans it seems they are chanting something similar to OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> God the Raw woman suck on the mic :lol. Where's Paige.


Her and Charlotte are the only 2 raw women who can cut a promo. This is embarrassing.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

You NXT fanboys owe us an apology.

All I hear in every thread about the women's division is how Bayley is so great and so relatable and great in the ring.

All we get is horrible promos, mediocre matches and weakest finisher I can think of. 

This is almost as bad when y'all were hyping Tyler BreeZe


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> God the Raw woman *suck on the mic :lol. Where's Paige*.


:what?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This is so lame ..


Sasha vs Stephanie at mania . Book it


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Sasha and that god awful accent need to vacate the arena.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is a despicable moment. This reminds me of when they stripped Jericho of the title after he went over HHH and got that huge pop and HHH got jealous and pissed his pants and cried to Vince backstage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is stupid as fuck.

Bayley didn't earn it clean and she didn't win it on the big stage.

Gah, stay retarded Raw writers.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley cursed?! 

Da Fugg!!! Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

I hate Bayley. I miss hoes like Trish


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is weird.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I loled at "I'm YOUR Women's Champion!" and Bayley aiming the YOUR at Steph :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Clothesline her, Sasha!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who the fuck boos Bayley? I mean, she's my least favorite horsewoman, but she doesn't seem very booable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dana was the one that interfered in the first place, then Sasha came out. Charlotte was the one that started to cheat first!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"It wasn't because of the WWE universe, it's because of you! " oints to WWE universe fpalm


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Triple Threat for the title tonight.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This might be the worst segment I've ever seen .


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally the other Queen is here.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well least Charlotte can cut a promo.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hell no, jesus wept bayley!

Ahh, here's the queen in the ring and on the mic now


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This goes totally against Bayley's character.

It would have been great if she gave it up so she could have the bigger first win at WM.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> God the Raw woman suck on the mic :lol. Where's Paige.


Blowing Del Rio somewhere...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The word "belt" I think is banned correct?

Bayley must've had a heart attack.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte. :mark:

She's over.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Queen :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> God the Raw woman suck on the mic [emoji38]. Where's Paige.


Coked up getting fucked I'd guess. Which isn't a bad choice


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlotte to attempt to save this god awful segment?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bailey is cute but she needs to let her hair down


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte apologising for the rest of the women's division. What, all 3 of them? :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :what?


She is better than Bayley, face Sasha and Nia tbf


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Let the female family hour continue........................


Aunty Stephanie McMeany, on again/ off again BFF Sasha Banks, the BITCH of a an older Stepsister Baby Flair, the Fat Chick Nia Jax, the SASSY black chick Alicia, the wholesome younger sister Baley and then there's Dana, yeah Dana #NOClue and then there's Emma yeah she just comes and goes.

#ShootMe


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

RAW needs to start booking Nia as the female Braun Strowman. Would save us from all these bad Bayley segments.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Save us Charlotte from these 2 awful women on the mic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lmao this is just for another Charlotte reign :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Coked up getting fucked I'd guess. Which isn't a bad choice


That's mature. Those are all unfounded rumours.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't interrupt the Queen , Sasha.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Well Charlotte is winning it back at Fastlane.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dana was the one that interfered in the first place, so Charlotte cheated first, then Sasha came out!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish Asuka could just debut and just destroy everyone out here right now.

Including Stephanie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No...NO....Please no Sasha/Charlotte again fpalm


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Why do the Raw women always call each other Sweetheart and the Smackdown women call each other Bitch


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

No, not Banks vs Flair again


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

As if it couldn't get any worse... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Charlotte interrupting Stephanie accidentally :lol Oops!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte v Sasha again :lmao

This is why SD's women's division is better by default.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Charlotte v Sasha is the new Cena v Orton.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Reigns and Rusev both laid each other out during that feud. But okay, not to mention Reigns is above Rusev, makes sense he eventually won that feud.
> 
> Gallows and Anderson didn't get manhandled, what Braun does is manhandle. He came out on top as he should he's a main eventer, but he didn't run through them. The cut him off several fucking times, and you could easily argue they could have reversed momentum again if he didn't grab the chair.
> 
> ...


Oh, so Reigns beat the crap out of Rusev then won the match because he's above Rusev. So what was even the pointing of having them feud considering Reigns went into the Main title picture right after that ended?

So it takes two people to beat Reigns, to hell he used a chair, if it *always* needs either a Strowman or above guy or more than one person to beat him that means the person he feuds with will get booked like crap.

Yes, it really works to do heel cheats to win, face beats up heel and repeat. You can't argue KO's booking was because of that, it's not like having Jeri-KO always win by cheating and Reigns & Rollins always beating them up was their only option.

You really seem to like to talk about "Reign's dick"

Titus and Kalisto are jobbers. Nobody gives a flying fuck about them. People used to care abot Rusev before he feuded with Cena and he just stalled after that.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Sasha and Charlotte AGAIN.

Who wants to see this match 400 times?! Come the fuck on, writers.

TRY to do something original or interesting.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> lmao this is just for another Charlotte reign :lol


i fucking hope so


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Classic rivalry."

:lmao

As if anything WWE has done in recent years is 'classic.'


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha vs Charlotte and KO vs Zayn, is this July?

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

I honestly started to think that the NXT womens division is better than RAW's just by default


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Blowing Del Rio somewhere...


For cocaine and opiates


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

My brother wanted Bayley to smack Stephanie with the belt lol!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> That's mature. Those are all unfounded rumours.


Prove they're unfounded


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> She is better than Bayley, face Sasha and Nia tbf


She's serviceable as a heel on the mic, she's sh*tty as a face on the mic, so she's literally in the same boat as Sasha there. 

And Sasha blows her out of the water on the mic as a heel.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Nia Jax interferes in the match, destroys Sasha. Charlotte runs away.

ugh.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Charlotte is trash. I cannot fathom the amount of love that some of the people have for her on here. She sucks. Just as bad as Sasha.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That women's segment felt like it went on for a hr...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Please put the fake paige and aj on to teach these girls how to do a promo.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> My brother wanted Bayley to smack Stephanie with the belt lol!


I low-key wanted that shit to happen too lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ItsaNewDay said:


> I wish Asuka could just debut and just destroy everyone out here right now.
> 
> Including Stephanie.


I want her on SDL, but not before I see her face Charlotte. I do want them to keep her away from Nia Jax for awhile though, before she goes over her at a BIG ppv. See what I did there?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman Reigns is the #2 trending topic on twitter. Just letting you all know!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

How long was the segment? Even the males dont get so longer time... holly hell im so tired of the so called womens revolution lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha no fucking way, the last time charlotte faced banks on raw, enzo and cass feuded with shemaus and cesaro and owens feuded with sami


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Prove they're unfounded


Lol I was talking about the quality of mic workers. And your speculating about her doing coke. Fine your opinion. But I'm not getting into anything. End


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

did owens and braun already have their matches or can i go to bed?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

That match is happening RIGHT NOW?!

What a happy coincidence everyone's in their ring gear!

... seriously does that anyone anyone else?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Banks/Baby Flair part I not only LOST count but interest as well........


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This shit is complete and utter garbage, but these women are more over than a good portion of the men on the roster right now. There's no fucking denying it.

I think WWE consistently hold the record for the largest number of people to fall asleep in one room whenever the Cruiserweights are out there, but somehow the same three women have the crowds invested. An incredible feat IMO.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

ChairShot90 said:


> Charlotte is trash. I cannot fathom the amount of love that some of the people have for her on here. She sucks. Just as bad as Sasha.


I think all the women are pretty bad on RAW.

Becky easily the best talent out of the four horsewomen.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She's serviceable as a heel on the mic, she's sh*tty as a face on the mic, so she's literally in the same boat as Sasha there.
> 
> And Sasha blows her out of the water on the mic as a heel.


Absolute bs, Sasha can't touch face paige on the mic. I would say face paige is better than heel paige on the mic. Both way better than sasha.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The WWE can't book for shit.

KO's segment earlier in the night was the highlight of the night.

ME tonight is Big Show v Braun :lmao

Horrible Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman Reigns is the #2 trending topic on twitter. Just letting you all know!


Not in mine, he doesn't even appear, Bayley does though. Maybe he is on your personalized trends lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

A new draft can't happen fast enough. Shit feels so stale on both brands. Hopefully we at least get some post WM trades and call ups...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman Reigns is the #2 trending topic on twitter. Just letting you all know!


shut up saxton


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

SpikeDudley said:


> You NXT fanboys owe us an apology.
> 
> All I hear in every thread about the women's division is how Bayley is so great and so relatable and great in the ring.
> 
> ...


to be fair most NXT performers are better on NXT. I think its a small room vibe.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Charlotte apologising for the rest of the women's division. What, all 3 of them? :lol


Well I think there is also Nia Jax, Emmalina, Alicia Fooooooxxxxxxx (in Dar's voice), and maybe the jobbers


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This thread summed up.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I low-key wanted that shit to happen too lol.


It probably would have been out of character for Bayley but it would have been funny lol!


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

One Winged Angel said:


> That women's segment felt like it went on for a hr...


wait... it didn't?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman Reigns is the #2 trending topic on twitter. Just letting you all know!


Showing up at #16 for me


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

wonder how many non dedicated fans turned the channel from that absolutely dreadful and LONG segment


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I want her on SDL, but not before I see her face Charlotte. I do want them to keep her away from Nia Jax for awhile though, before she goes over her at a BIG ppv. See what I did there?


I see what you did there...and I like it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I drink and I know things said:


> A new draft can't happen fast enough. Shit feels so stale on both brands. Hopefully we at least get some post WM trades and call ups...


Yep, a new draft is needed very badly. Pretty sad considering we're still only 7 months into it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> did owens and braun already have their matches or can i go to bed?


Nope, neither of them have. Braun's match is the main event.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Honestly what is the point of this match. This whole show is meaningless


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> Roman Reigns is the #2 trending topic on twitter. Just letting you all know!


Number 2 on Twitter, number 2 on your list and equal to the number 2 I just took that clogged my toilet.

I'm kidding, by the way. I don't think Roman is shit, I just think his booking sucks.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Dana was the one that interfered in the first place, so Charlotte cheated first, then Sasha came out!


:woah

Leave Baena out of this! :sk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Easy, Bayley. Don't be throwing out logic with a Dana Brooke interference now. 

Raw Creative will be scrambling in the back. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mutant God said:


> Well I think there is also Nia Jax, Emmalina, Alicia Fooooooxxxxxxx (in Dar's voice), and maybe the jobbers


That's the 3 I meant :lol


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Ugh. Why do we watch this garbage?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nope, neither of them have. Braun's match is the main event.


Thank You. 


....and good night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Absolute bs, Sasha can't touch face paige on the mic. I would say face paige is better than heel paige on the mic. Both way better than sasha.


Paige only has done 1 memorable promo and that was as a heel, she sh*t on the mic as a face just like Sasha. 

Sasha's promo's in NXT blow her work out of the water.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

diid corey said deep throat or dethrone???


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She's serviceable as a heel on the mic, she's sh*tty as a face on the mic, so she's literally in the same boat as Sasha there.
> 
> And Sasha blows her out of the water on the mic as a heel.


NXT Sasha was better, heel Sasha in team BAD sucked at the mic. I would agree that Paige's face promos were inconsistent


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Honestly what is the point of this match. This whole show is meaningless


 Filler week... hopefully JeriGOAT shows up.

Where the hell is Joe? There's 40 minutes left...


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Charlotte love giving Sasha Wedgies


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Wait.. Dana Brooke interfered in that match first. The logic... and Dana is no where to be seen in this chatter. Please don't tell me that shes going to show up during this match and they will act like "oh look, its Dana again.. didn't see that coming!".


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

:lmao Charlotte always gives Sasha wedgies.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sasha looking like she got a boob job, but only got them for like 1-2 cup sizes bigger.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

the_hound said:


> shut up saxton


Na


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Oh, so Reigns beat the crap out of Rusev then won the match because he's above Rusev. So what was even the pointing of having them feud considering Reigns went into the Main title picture right after that ended?
> 
> So it takes two people to beat Reigns, to hell he used a chair, if it *always* needs either a Strowman or above guy or more than one person to beat him that means the person he feuds with will get booked like crap.
> 
> ...


To put the title on someone more important than Rusev 

Again a main eventer giving the tag champs all they can handle is nothing new. Do you think Austin wouldn't have looked good if he fought the Acolytes in a handicap match. Where you calling bull shit when Punk beat the Shield 1 on 3. Tag teams have always been cannon fodder for main eventers. 

Just because fans like you can't wrap your head around, booking a heel to get booed, doesn't mean it makes sense. I've said it plenty of times, but you don't make KO a funny, vicious, fat guy who does planchas, and then present him as a bad guy. But if you show him being backing down or hiding behind Jericho, then it makes sense to present him as a guy fans should boo.

Folk like you want heels to look like competent badasses, regardless of if that character makes sense for a given wrestler. Or if it will actually get heel heat.

Kalisto was the US champ, took it off Del Rio, he wasn't a jobber. But because fans like you give no fucks about a midcard he got ignored. Same with Rusev, nobody cares about him unless he's against Reigns and Cena. Rusev is only relevant around here when he's against the designated chew toys.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Paige only has done 1 memorable promo and that was as a heel, she sh*t on the mic as a face just like Sasha.
> 
> Sasha's promo's in NXT blow her work out of the water.


Sasha mic work in NXT was just as mediocre. But ppl should learn no one cares what you do in NXT. The audience only remember what you do on the MR. So far as I can see Paige has had one memorable promo on the MR. Sasha hasent.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

So I understand WWE is being complete jerks about Ivan's death? Well, it's expected in their vindictive and petty little world. Meanwhile, Ivan is living it up in the main event on the card in Heaven. Shows what kind of people Vince, Triple H and Steph can be. Little. Demeaning,Pathetic


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Please put the fake paige and aj on to teach these girls how to do a promo.


is it wrong i think fake paige taking on real paige would be hot??


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Paige only has done 1 memorable promo and that was as a heel, she sh*t on the mic as a face just like Sasha.
> 
> Sasha's promo's in NXT blow her work out of the water.


I don't care about nxt. It's obvious everything there is pretaped over and over again. Every single promo by paige before she left has been better than anything sasha has done on the main roster. Paige was a solid promo as heel and a very good face promo too after her 2nd face run.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Lol I was talking about the quality of mic workers. And your speculating about her doing coke. Fine your opinion. But I'm not getting into anything. End


Nah I no what you meant, just made a joke that didn't go over. Had to defend my bad joke lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> :lmao Charlotte always gives Sasha wedgies.


I always loving seeing that too.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Is it Tuesday yet? I'm ready for Smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we have to fit in Owens/Sami and Braun/Show in the next 35 minutes. I guess Braun/Show won't be long, somebody will interfere most likely. Didn't they also advertise a Lesnar interview too?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> is it wrong i think fake paige taking on real paige would be hot??


I'll take anything over Bayley Nia and sasha at this point.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I drink and I know things said:


> I'm kidding, by the way. I don't think Roman is shit, I just think his booking sucks.


What thet they are doing now with him is actually pretty good. They are booking him like they should be just destorying people. Hopefully he will turn heel after he retires the undertaker.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> NXT Sasha was better, heel Sasha in team BAD sucked at the mic. I would agree that Paige's face promos were inconsistent


She split mic time with Naomi in Team Bad, you can't have a good promo when you're splitting mic time with someone like Naomi.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I always loving seeing that too.


I never said I loved seeing it. I just thought it's funny.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

DWils said:


> Ugh. Why do we watch this garbage?


Foolishly hoping somehow Vince and the Raw writers mess up and actually book a good Raw.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DWils said:


> Ugh. Why do we watch this garbage?


The fact is most people _aren't_ watching. They stopped years ago.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> What thet they are doing now with him is actually pretty good. They are booking him like they should be just destorying people. Hopefully he will turn heel after he retires the undertaker.


That's what I hope happens


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> The WWE can't book for shit.
> 
> KO's segment earlier in the night was the highlight of the night.
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the booking.

You addressed KO

Addressed the divas division

Addressed the Reigns looking for Braun and his issues with the club

Addressed Gallagher and Neville

Addressed Cesaro and Sheamus mini feud with Enzo and Cass, with hints towards a heel turn with the end

As stupid as it is continued the New Day ice cream storyline which the crowd was into.

What was badly booked? How would you have done it?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The fact is most people _aren't_ watching. They stopped years ago.


Don't worry Smackdowns on Tommorro .


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They should excitedly call Sasha's comeback dropkick the worst dropkick in the business every time she does it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I drink and I know things said:


> That's what I hope happens


That would actually make sense, so there's no chance it happens.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Trending worldwide 



> #vina2017 #TheBachelor #fabulososcadillacs #BatesMotel #عوض_خميس_يسحب_علي_الهلال LALI JURADO EN VIÑA Bayley Juiz de Fora Violeta Parra Matador


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She split mic time with Naomi in Team Bad, you can't have a good promo when you're splitting mic time with someone like Naomi.


Naomi is also a better promo than sasha.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Rock making an appearance or nah ?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana Brooke running so slow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana is such a geek. Please ship her to SD.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So is Shaq interfering in the main event?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL Dana, this fat bitch. :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

They kept up with the tradition. Charlotte always loses on Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Charlotte loses to Sasha on Raw again.. yawn..

This is why the Queen of PPV stuff is BS.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Gotta make the challenger look strong heading into her championship rematch right? Oh wait


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DDP should be in the HOF just for what he's done for so many wrestlers with DDP Yoga.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Don't worry Smackdowns on Tommorro .


I'm a fan, but Smackdown badly needs an infusion of talent.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

DDP HOF! YES!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Is Rock making an appearance or nah ?


He did before the show began.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DDP!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dana is bad even at running to the ring, someone please gif that, it was hilarious :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

DDP :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Why Dana run like she has some timberlands on lmaoooo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm so sick of these chicks hugging each other...


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Dana is such a geek. Please ship her to SD.


nah you guys can keep her :justsayin


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Pay the royalties for one night and let him come out to the bootleg Nirvana song please


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they should have done this to reveal ddp hof but nahh


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DDP :mark: so well deserved.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Dana's slow ass prancing to the ring :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Dana is such a geek. Please ship her to SD.


Or TNA. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

But yeah..The Raw women's division really needs some new life. I wish they hadn't fucked up Emma. She would've opened up alot of fresh possibilities.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

DDP! HOF! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Even if I thought he was a terrible wrestler (he wasn't, i'm a big fan), DDP deserves to get in for what he did for Scott and Jake.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bret Hart said:


> LOL Dana, this fat bitch. :lmao


I would still smash tbh.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Watching DDP go from commentator, to manager, to wrestler to World Champion...he really is HOF material. I don't know of any other person who took such a long path and made it to the top of the business. Congrats Dallas :clap


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Sasha mic work in NXT was just as mediocre. But ppl should learn no one cares what you do in NXT. The audience only remember what you do on the MR. So far as I can see Paige has had one memorable promo on the MR. Sasha hasent.


:what?

Just as mediocre ? Sure you were watching? :lol

And clearly NXT means something if it's being referred too, especially when there isn't enough evidence of Sasha on the MR as a heel on the mic.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

HELL YEA

This is not a bad thing.. It's a good thing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great for DDP. Well deserved.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm really digging the HOF class this year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was such a DDP fan growing up. I raged like a geek when Orton first did the RKO because I felt like DDP didn't get credit for it lolz.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Forgot about KO-Zayn :lmao


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

DDP :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well deserved. Congrats to DDP.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Naomi is also a better promo than sasha.


In what world? By what standards ?


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I loved DDP as a kid. I thought he was a regular dude who was a badass. And he still is. All the DDP Yoga stuff that has helped out so many people. He deserves it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe's gonna interfere in the Sami/KO match for sure lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Caruso is hot.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Charly is sexy AF!

She's got the tightest little tanned body!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> He did before the show began.


Yes, but does it not at all seem odd to have the Rock at the show and not use him on tv?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If someone deserves the HOF is DDP, he seems to be an awesome guy and he was very charismatic, good for him


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

My goodness Sami is boring.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Damn that Charly is a babe.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Sami Zayn is such a good promo, no catchprases just real.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm done with Monday Night Raw so here's my good and bad

*Good*
Kevin Owens opening promo
Queen Stephanie and Queen Charlotte
The Ravishing Russian Goddess
Charly Caruso

*Bad
*Bayley on the mic
Nia Jax on the mic
The Queen Charlotte losing on Raw again

Can't comment on Roman, The Club, any cruiserweight segments, or etc. because I didn't watch them.

I'm out.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another good promo by Sami.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was actually a good Promo Sami just cut. Love him.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for El Generco :ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> Naomi is also a better promo than sasha.


False


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Samis just a boring vanilla midget. Sorry he bores me. Hopefully Owens destroys him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was not a fan when she first debuted, but Charlie looking fine af tonight wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Of course Dana Brooke comes out to help Charlotte and they lose.. because for some reason they are still together after repeating the same results over and over again.

Long time coming for DDP. A WCW original that made WCW entertaining to watch. Plus him being an inspiration to other former/current wrestlers of course. Its just a shame that they will probably use that horrible WWE music of his that no one liked and not the nirvana theme. Come on Triple H.. if you are indeed doing great things with past wrestlers. Make it happen at the HOF.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

So after this Joe thing, can Sami get a title push please? Even if it's the US title, I'm dying to see him with some form of gold.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833881242210799617


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Charly! :krillin3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What was wrong with the booking.
> 
> You addressed KO
> 
> ...


 Where do I begin?

KO-Zayn again.

Charlotte-Sasha again.

Big Show-Braun Main eventing a fucking Raw.

A long women's promo that goes against Bayley's character.

Sasha getting mic time.

Joe having little air time.

Roman who is hated by a good number of fans buries a tag team and will likely interfere in the main event.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> :woah
> 
> Leave Baena out of this! :sk


It may or may not have taken me a second to realize you were saying Dana lol! But I'm just saying! :grin2:


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I was not a fan when she first debuted, but Charlie looking fine af tonight


This. All of this.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Samis just a boring vanilla midget. Sorry he bores me. Hopefully Owens destroys him.


I'm not a Sami Zayn fan, but I don't know why people call him a midget when he's 6'1. He's the same height as Rollins and Cena.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It may or may not have taken me a second to realize you were saying Dana lol! But I'm just saying! :grin2:


:lol yeah it took me a minute to figure out how to type/spell it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


I wish Sasha would do that to me at least once.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did you know KO turned on Jericho last week?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I'm not a Sami Zayn fan, but I don't know why people call him a midget when he's 6'1. He's the same height as Rollins and Cena.


Yeah. Like when he had that Backstage scene with Rollins and Reigns he was just as tall as both of them in it. Sami isn't small at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I never said I loved seeing it. I just thought it's funny.


My bad on the confusion. I meant an in, I always love when she does it. Not you as well lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JOE!

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh well, the match didn't get started, but I was half right :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One Winged Angel said:


> Where do I begin?
> 
> KO-Zayn again.
> 
> ...


With you on Sami and KO

In between on Charlotte and Sasha, didn't want to see it. But it made sense

Joe may still appear, but he could have been used 

How did Reigns bury them? Surely you've been watching long enough to know main eventers> tag teams. He didn't even pin them. They had a back and forth altercation, then he used a chair. I don't see how that's a burial. Adults and teen have to get over this "if Reigns didn't get laid out, his opponent got buried" mentality.

What about the rest of the stuff. No interest in the CWs and tag stuff?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Sami.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck yes Joeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Thank you Joe!

I wanna see Joe v Goldberg instead of KO v Goldberg tbh.

This is your world now :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE! JOE!


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

A wild Samoa Joe appears.

He used "fuck up Sami Zayn".

It is super effective!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man dat ramp catchin err body.... y'all better watch out fah ya get got (R-Truth voice)

Bayley and Joe almost busted dey ass on the ramp tonight!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Well... we didn't have to wait long for Joe lmao


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa fuckin' Joe!:mark:


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe and Owens make me so happy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe kill him


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Heath V said:


> My goodness Sami is boring.


He reminds me of Marc Maron. Like I'm supposed to like him because other comics like him, but he's just this weird dry dude who isn't funny.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Kevin Owens looked like a kid with pubes glued to his face in that picture next to Goldberg. Dude just can't be taken seriously at all.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think contusions is wwe's favorite word when it comes to worked injuries.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> My bad on the confusion. I meant an in, I always love when she does it. Not you as well lol.


You're good bruh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is your world now :lmao :lmao

Joe is Raw.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KICKED HIS ASS!*


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Joe: "say my name"
my wife: "that's pretty gay"
:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, and Samoa Joe. These are three sports entertainers I enjoy. This is great!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't watched Raw in a while... Why are Sami and Kevin Owens still feuding?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe is so fucking intense man. And not in a generic, boring way either. He brings such a badass charisma to the table.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a while... Why are Sami and Kevin Owens still feuding?


Zayns feuding with Both Owens and Joe. Far as I can see.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

ZZzzz.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

the_hound said:


>


 :lol :lol :lol 
Amazing. She's just so fucking bad it's comedic now.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Sami Zayn wanting to wrestle anyway...

That's how you build a babyface


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I haven't watched Raw in a while... Why are Sami and Kevin Owens still feuding?


stop


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


Here comes Dana Brook! ........... :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Man if Sami doesn't get a world title out of all the shiet he takes....goodness.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't bloody well believe they're doing this interaction.. again! Well ok, I can believe it, it's just mind numbing at this point..


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

braun vs big show is main event :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That segment was done bigly


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tale of the tape for these two, really?

No one gives a fuck but Vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

the_hound said:


>


Bayley got some wheels :lol..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great segment.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

the_hound said:


>


What makes this so funny is how fast Bayley is running in comparison.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Here comes Dana Brook! ........... :lol


Oh shiet! I missed that live. 

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So Sami is pretty much a jobber at this point.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The death of Sami by Joe and KO was:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I still can't believe Braun vs Show is the main event lol...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Michael Cole has been great lately, he called the shit out of that segment. When he's really into the action, he's better than Mauro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait so Brock been in the back quiet like a bitch all night lmao

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is your world now :banderas


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Zayn sells so well.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

the_hound said:


>


OMG I'm fucking laughing so hard at this!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Balor's gonna be the 3rd guy in HHH's stable. He'll attack Rollins the night after WM and then HHH's stable will come together and the post-WM Raw smark crowd head's will explode.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I didn't see Dana literally just jogging down the ramp :lmao Come on, Dana, make an effort!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

When has Sami never once not been a jobber to the top guys.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Brock interview next...this has been one hell of a 3rd hour. The show has dragged but it's finishing strong.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Maybe she was going slow because she didn't think Bayley would catch up so quick?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

misterxbrightside said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> Amazing. She's just so fucking bad it's comedic now.


It's kind of astonishing to think she comes from about 20 miles from where Alexa Bliss came from if I remember my neighboring cities properly..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

the_hound said:


>


My goodness Dana Brooke was moving as slow as molasses


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO I didn't see Dana literally just jogging down the ramp :lmao Come on, Dana, make an effort!


She had to run slow so Bayley could catch her...she went too slow then she faceplanted really hard.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

This as been a good Raw tonight minus the cruiserweight crap


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ItsaNewDay said:


> HELL YEA
> 
> This is not a bad thing.. It's a good thing.





-PerfectDarkness- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833881997047058434


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So Sami is pretty much a jobber at this point.


How? WTF is up with this "if you don't win all the time " you're a jobber mentality? Bo Dallas, Darren Young, Titus those are jobbers. Sami is a midcarder that fans love to death that is good to get heat on folk. For smart fans some of y'all seem dumb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dana's faceplant in that gif. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Balor's gonna be the 3rd guy in HHH's stable. He'll attack Rollins the night after WM and then HHH's stable will come together and the post-WM Raw smark crowd head's will explode.


That sounds horrible. Rather Roman attack Seth :lol.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

the_hound said:


>


That's gonna make a great "negged gif"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Stephanie whining :lmao Shut up Steph.

LMAO Mick saying he enjoyed seeing Steph being humiliated :lol HAHAHA.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> This as been a good Raw tonight minus the cruiserweight crap


What show were you watching?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

now thats how you do a tribute, a still image 

fucking wwe


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE trying to slide that Koloff memorandum in before the end of show. :eyeroll


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> What show were you watching?


Raw


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mick showing a backbone.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good for you Mick, standing up for yourself!

Then Steph threatening him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh shiet.... sinister Steph is rising...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mick enjoying his favorite pastime...having his balls crushed by Stephanie


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

An interview with THE BEAST!:mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is this 2004, or 2017? Brock Goldberg WM lol. Wow. But hey it well draw and they are legit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally Foley standing up for himself, a few months too late though

Man, Steph is such a bitch I don't think she is acting, no one is that good lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

In other words, Heyman meant "My client can't talk, I gotchu fam" :lol


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

Why are they trying to pass this off as live when it obviously isn't?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Liking how this is being shot.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Brock looking right into the camera. Awesome


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This isn't really a Lesnar interview, this is a 'Heyman talks while Lesnar glares into the camera' segment :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Paul Heyman: "With ALL disrespect intended...." (says it to Michael Cole) :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really enjoy with WWE does different stuff like this interview.

If only they could give at least 95% effort all the time.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

brock:trips5


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF with that close up of Lesnar.... :lmao

This is actually hilarious :lmao

Who thought this was a good idea :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is making me uncomfortable


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brock talking without even moving his mouth. GOAT


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> How? WTF is up with this "if you don't win all the time " you're a jobber mentality? Bo Dallas, Darren Young, Titus those are jobbers. Sami is a midcarder that fans love to death that is good to get heat on folk. For smart fans some of y'all seem dumb


Wait hold your horses...Sami doesn't need to win ALL the time but he does need to get a fucking W at some point. I just don't think it's fun to watch him get his ass kicked all the time. If he is so beloved why not let the guy come out on top every once in a while?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This reminds me of Michelle Phifer in the Gangstas paradise video

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBBBBBBRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bork break puny Cole!

Well, it would have been funny anyway.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can they make it anymore freaking obvious the ring is going to break than with ring crew out there right now


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

And yet 10 people in the Royal Rumble at the same time is apparently less weight than these two? 

LOL stfu WWE.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Brock is looking like fuckin autist......


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Why is this main eventing? Like why?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh fuck right off, these two where in the ring with quite a few big other big men at the rumble, what complete horse shit


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Was ready for Brock to hop through the TV and try to kick my ass :maury


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Here we go, another ring collapse spot, another exclamation of, "I've never seen anything like this before in my life!"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I just got in. This Is the main event?!!?! fpalm


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The ring crew are "fortifying" the ring.:lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That promo confirms that Brock won't interfere in the Fast Lane match because he wants the belt along with a win over Goldberg. 

Now I hope people stop conjuring scenarios in which he costs Goldberg the belt.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Brock looking like he's about to go rape someone in the backstage area, lol.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

1. That Lesnar segment was garbage.

2. Thank God they are strengthening that ring. We all know it doesn't hold 8 man tags on the reg in WWE.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fucking logic behind this... :lmao


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

So why dont they show the crew reinforcing the ring before a battle royal, royal rumble, 4 way match, any tag match. I could keep going, but there are at least 4 examples of when there is more weight in the ring than now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chances this Raw ends with reigns standing tall?? I'd say 80/20


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commerical at 10:56.

:mj4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Big Show main eventing Raw in 2017 gotta love it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ring crew "Reinforcing" the ring, i.e.: gimmicking the fuck out of it to make sure it collapses safely


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> This reminds me of Michelle Phifer in the Gangstas paradise video
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


The Dangerous Minds soundtrack was the first CD I ever bought. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, Lesnar has the easiest job in the world, he doesn't talk because he has one of the GOAT promos talking for him, beat a guy/guys 5 minutes and gets a 6 figures check per showing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If they need a big man who beats people up, I think Braun Strowman is your guy. I'd MUCH rather see Braun than Lesnar - Braun's had some good matches (vs Sami, vs Seth etc), he cuts his own promos, he shows up every week etc.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Chances this Raw ends with reigns standing tall?? I'd say 80/20


More like 1000/0.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Wait hold your horses...Sami doesn't need to win ALL the time but he does need to get a fucking W at some point. I just don't think it's fun to watch him get his ass kicked all the time. If he is so beloved why not let the guy come out on top every once in a while?


He's does win, though. But he's one of the few faces that can lose and actually get a heel over as an asshole no "thank you" chants. It's not like kicking Reigns ass is getting anybody booed. Hell even attacks on Seth have produced cheers and he's more beloved than Reigns.

Sami is the perfect face, nobody wants to see him get fucked over, so fucking him over to get heat on a heel is logical


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Imagine if Brock just let rip a massive fucking fart while staring into the camera


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

A commercial this late? What the hell is going to happen..they both step foot in the ring and it suddenly collapses because there has never been that much weight in the ring before?

Jesus this is terrible.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Place your bets, ring breaking or just an old school hype job?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> This reminds me of Michelle Phifer in the Gangstas paradise video
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833887813317730305


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ring crew "Reinforcing" the ring, i.e.: gimmicking the fuck out of it to make sure it collapses safely


I don't want anyone to get hurt, but I hope it is an epic failure.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Brandough said:


> Why is this main eventing? Like why?


Either the ring is gonna collapse or reigns is standing tall to end the show or both


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

redban said:


> That promo confirms that Brock won't interfere in the Fast Lane match because he wants the belt along with a win over Goldberg.
> 
> Now I hope people stop conjuring scenarios in which he costs Goldberg the belt.


Any person thinking with any kind of logical reasoning would have already came to that conclusion


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

11:00PM and their in full commercial mode. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JC00 said:


> Either the ring is gonna collapse or reigns is standing tall to end the show or both


 Oh the number 1 contender is finally showing up :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> OMG I'm fucking laughing so hard at this!


I don't know why this is so funny lol! :laugh:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rollins on next week!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAYS SETH APPEARANCE NEXT WEEK :woo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

If they do a superplex spot where the ring breaks I'm going to poop on my wife's pillow, smash my television, call WWE headquarters to complain, and then jump out of the window like Tommen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Brock staring into my soul?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol It's already 11 and the match hasn't started yet. Yeah, this won't last long.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It won't be Big Show or Strowman breaking the ring, it'll be the sheer force of Reigns' awesomeness as he stands tall the end the show.

The whole fucking ring just collapses because of his mere presence.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

If I hear a monster of a man ONE MORE FUCKING TIME.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Biggest" challenge of his career..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins next week.

:mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA MAN, Goldberg, next week!:mark:


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Big Show is in great shape. I'm happy for the big man.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Big Show main eventing a Raw in 2017 :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!! Seth Rollins appears next week :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:Cocky


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Surely Shaq is coming out to justify this main event?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, Big Show looks good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO the amount of beard going on in this match :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hell yea, a where's HOGAN sign!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

They should touch each other's beards.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Dana's faceplant in that gif. :lmao :lmao :lmao


I feel so bad for laughing but it's like BAM! :laugh:


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The ring looks extra bouncy...hmmm.......


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is awesome chants:lmao

STOP ITTTTTTTT


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

This is awesome CHANT??????


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is awesome.

Fuck this crowd :Out


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Where's Hogan?" sign

He's in the same place that fan is about to be thrown into by security: the fucking gutter.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The guy with the "where's Hogan" sign is just asking to get kicked out


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, are they saying "This is Awesome" already?????????????


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

this is awesome chant fpalm jesus christ


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So excited to have Seth back next week...even if it's just for an interview. :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> The Dangerous Minds soundtrack was the first CD I ever bought. [emoji38]


That's the first video I remember besides the TLC video when they were in pajamas. That sweaty black dude was hilarious in the video though 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show and Strowman getting this is awesome chants :HA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can we get a suplex from the top rope?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder who will be the biggest face in the WWE in three years.

A. Rollins
B. Balor
C. Styles
D. Zayn
E. Rawley
F. Nakamaru

....wasn't done but got distracted by Strowman's agility..... WTFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

As if we didnt need further proof that "this is awesome" chants are ridiculously overused


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck those fucking fans in the crowd! 

"This Is Awesome" chants?! fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

i must have blinked and missed it, why are they chanting this is awesome?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

well damn that was impressive


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those piped in chants. :mj4

Strowman, holy shit.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Was that a "this is awesome" chant? Are those chants sarcastic now?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yoooo this dude Strowman out of pocket. Giants can't kip-up lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Strowman!:woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is awesome? WTF?!

Strowman doing a kip up? Double WTF?!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, that agility on Strowman...just beautiful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"This is Awesome" literally means nothing now.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

not going to lie the agility of Braun early was impressive. hes only about 3 inches shorter than Show, if that, to be pulling that shit off, well done


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Wait were try chanting this is awesome?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

"This is awesome!" 

:lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is main event worthy. And damn, Brauns voice lol, awesome!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

It's not even the fact Braun Kipped up that was awesome..

It was so smooth.

So fucking smooth holy shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, ok, ok, ok.... That kip up by Strowman was very impressive for a man of his size. He's ridiculously athletic.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

braun strowman future cruiserweight champion with those jukes ?


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm starting to like Braunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

Watching this kind of match where you can see one of the biggest man wrestlers in history of wrestling basically going against his younger version is pretty cool for a lot of school fans.

But of course, smarks prefer geeks like Sami Zayn.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Someone post a gif of Braun doing the kip up


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I want Strowman to beat Lesnar. I'm becoming a big fan of this guy.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Somebody check Heath V's pulse.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

BAH GAWD, SHOOTING STAR PRESS BY STROWMAN


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Braun is good, but Moose is a lot more impressive than Braun.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'd like to see Strowman lead a face stable.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I didn't think Big Show would be Main Eventing in 2017 but here we are.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Roman Is Poochie" sign. While I disagree with the message, I appreciate the Simpsons reference :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Rock Bottom  sign :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> YAYS SETH APPEARANCE NEXT WEEK :woo





ShowStopper said:


> Rollins next week.
> 
> :mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Big Show bumping like crazy for Braun.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is not as bad as I thought it would be


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SureUmm said:


> I want Strowman to beat Lesnar. I'm becoming a big fan of this guy.


After mania, Lesnar will have to drop the belt to someone. Strowman might be a decent choice.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A suplex!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> That's the first video I remember besides the TLC video when they were in pajamas. That sweaty black dude was hilarious in the video though
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


:lol If I recall they did that song as a live performance at the Grammies. What a time it was to be alive. :sk


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Big show has been in obscurity for the past 5 years, why is this relevant ? Cause he's 7ft ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> This is not as bad as I thought it would be


They actually booked it right, which is quite shocking.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

He looks like a dead seal doing that shoulder tackle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the fastest I've seen Big Show move in about 16 years.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Son of a bitch!!! They just took the where's Hogan sign away!!! Such BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

These dudes are selling this story. Good job.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Shows arms are too skinny for him.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wonder who will be the biggest face in the WWE in three years.
> 
> A. Rollins
> B. Balor
> ...



I think there's a misprint in there.... Might wanna proofread


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big Show just clean cleared Strowman on a chokeslam.... dude STILL got it!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is the ring really reinforced, I wonder?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> [emoji38] If I recall they did that song as a live performance at the Grammies. What a time it was to be alive. :sk


They did them in pajamas and all, I'm guessing they didn't go back to the Grammy's lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

SureUmm said:


> I want Strowman to beat Lesnar. I'm becoming a big fan of this guy.


I want to see him man-handle Lesnar. Not because I'm a big fan, or want Lesnar to lose, I just think that would be a cool thing to see... and it would give Strowman enough rub (even if he ultimately lost the match) to take the ball and run with it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This match is a perfect example of giving things a try before you outright sh*t on it guys.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> He's does win, though. But he's one of the few faces that can lose and actually get a heel over as an asshole no "thank you" chants. It's not like kicking Reigns ass is getting anybody booed. Hell even attacks on Seth have produced cheers and he's more beloved than Reigns.
> 
> Sami is the perfect face, nobody wants to see him get fucked over, so fucking him over to get heat on a heel is logical


So his role is just to be a heel's personal punching bag then move on basically.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ring break?


----------



## A7XLP (Sep 20, 2006)

Match aint going to be won? can see the ring breaking for this main event..


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Ring collapse time.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OK.... wrap it up, guys.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

strowman on the top rope? here comes the ring collapse spot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The ring about to break.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Here it comes


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Camera zooming out..somethings gonna happen


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are going to break the ring right?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

booing that avalanche block


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Please don't ruin this match with this same spot


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is lame.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Im really surprised how good this for what its worth.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

lol...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Man, this match ain't half bad. Not even trolling.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Show nip slip.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its not going to happen


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Nip slip


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

High quality match here. Show's so damned underrated.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Botched spot?

Yeah, this is more finisher spam shit :bored


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I never really critic the effectiveness or logic of moves but the KO punch is retarded.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They made Strowman kick out of the WMD? wow


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that was a messy power slam, Big Show is huuuge


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugly exchange there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was pretty sloppy.


----------



## RexZevenn (Feb 21, 2017)

One Winged Angel said:


> This is lame.


Go watch asian doing flips.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

BAH GAWD A BOTCHED POWER SLAM BY STROWMAN ARE U KIDDING ME KING

"This is Awesome"
"This is Awesome"


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow this is the greatest match I've ever seen, five star classic match of the year hands down


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

jayman321 said:


> Big Show nip slip.


I don't know why I thought this was so funny! LOL! :grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is awesome for this slow shit fpalm

lol the moment he gets the pin Roman shows up fpalm


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this match has been pretty good i must admit

fuck off roman reigns you cunt


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Man...that match was really good.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol wow they couldn't even play his music ......


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here comes Roman to show the world how shitty of a wrestler he really is. Yay!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And Roman ruins everything


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

SHOCKER


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, what a fucking surprise... :eyeroll


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

at least they improvised and had show kick out of the shit powerslam. that was def supposed to be the finish. second one wasn't that much better, but good enough


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK

THIS

GUY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty good big man match. Shocked.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh shit,this guy isn't gonna let Braun celebrate his win.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Way to ruin Strowman's moment, Reigns. Let him have the limelight.


----------



## N3LL14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lol damn


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

That match was like watching 2 rhinos have sex.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Destroy Reigns :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I never really critic the effectiveness or logic of moves but the KO punch is retarded.


Like why doesn't he just use it to end every match quickly?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun is starting to win me over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RexZevenn said:


> Go watch asian doing flips.


 Go watch bodybuilding contests.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> So his role is just to be a heel's personal punching bag then move on basically.


No he's been positioned as someone on the rise, he'll have his rise. He's won his share of matches and had his moments. It's just right now they have heels he can get heat for. He'll go up the card eventually. It's just first year and a half he was better used as a heater. Just like in NXT he didn't immediately go to a title


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Kevin Owens's opening promo/segment

- Sheamus Brogue Kicking Enzo Amore mid-sentence post-match

- Brian Kendrick's backstage interview

- Austin Aries/Jack Gallagher/Neville contract signing segment

- Sami Zayn's backstage interview

- Samoa Joe's pre-match ambush on Sami Zayn

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman interview with Michael Cole via satellite

- Big Show vs Braun Strowman (pleasantly surprised by this match quality might I add  ) + post-match fight with Roman Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit Braun has looked strong. I knew he would beat Show, but I thought for sure Roman was going to spear him. The fact that he took out Roman again is wow.

Roman is winning at the PPV though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What awful shit did i just watch?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea Roman is beating Braun clean at Fastlane.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome they put Braun over twice ... awesome---- I really think he's due for a championship run this year


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman earned his check tonight!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, no, roman stands tall, nooooo, totally ruined it!!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I wish they'd push Strowman to the moon, forget Roman.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Braun damn near kicked his head off! Holy crap! 

Also big up to Braun and Show!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, If Roman beats Strowman at Fastlane I'm gonna be so mad, Braun is impressing


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

he's not a good guy
he's not a bad guy

he's just a guy here to steal your spot light 
he's just a guy who is no longer in the shield, but still rocks their uniform and their music
he's just a guy, that buried the good brother's, all the while, gets dunked on by strowman after battling another giant during the same episode

thats how u build a strong roster folks

this raw sucked cock


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The more I watch Braun, the more I like him..

Good big guy.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If you're complaining about that Show/Strow match, just shut the f*ck up. Those men went out there and worked hard in a good big man match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns certainly stood tall tonight 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been pumped for the main event since they announced it and, despite not liking the finisher kick outs (I always hate them) I dug the match.

Much respect to Big Show. An often disrespected legend of this business.

And to Strowman? The next legit giant of WWE. An excellent find by WWE.

'night, ya'll.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I mean, we have seen that when in shape Show can straight up go vs certain guys, and I know that wasn't perfect, but I think that was one of the more "deceptively pretty good" matches in some time.... Credit where it is due.

edit: by the way, Stroman really came out looking a million bucks there kicking out of the WMD, slamming Show over the shoulder (albeit a bit sloppy) and that freaking knip up spot at 400 lbs with a professional Strongman body. Is he the only one to straight-up kick out of the WMD no asterisk like a "last gasp" pin?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I fucking love Braun Strowman.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Kevin Owens's opening promo/segment
> 
> ...


Id add Roman killing the club cause thats building to Roman Reigns the silent ass kicker again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Well, If Roman beats Strowman at Fastlane I'm gonna be so mad, Braun is impressing


Looks like you're gonna be pissed off.. You know Roman overcomes all the odds :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A rarity with Reigns not standing tall. Wow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If you're complaining about that Show/Strow match, just shut the f*ck up. Those men went out there and worked hard in a good big man match.


With bullshit monster heel booking that never creates actual stars in the end?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Holy shit Braun has looked strong. I knew he would beat Show, but I thought for sure Roman was going to spear him. The fact that he took out Roman again is wow.
> 
> Roman is winning at the PPV though.


Man I think they should keep protecting the guy. Beating Strowman for the first time at Fastlane just seems stupid. Maybe have Taker cost Roman the match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman came out so quickly after that for a second I may have thought they were accidentally playing Roman's music for Braun lol!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good match. Great ending and even the aftermath was good. 

Shame it's all probably going to get pissed down the toilet at Fastlane. This is probably the strongest Strowman will ever look again. Next week I see him and Roman having some type of brawl where Roman maybe gets the upperhand (or it's indecisive) and then Roman beats him at Fastlane. Then he gets chucked in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal.

Fuck it, Taker/Strowman>>>>>>Taker/Reigns at this point. Hope Vince sees it before it's too late.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Obese Turtle said:


> I think there's a misprint in there.... Might wanna proofread


Nakamura... you knew what I meant FFS.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

see you tomorrow, more gifs tomorrow


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

If Braun vs Show was a good big man match, then Reigns vs Braun is gonna be :banderas


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hearing "this is awesome" chants during that match was the equivalent of having diarrhea that won't stop but it comes out of your mouth instead of your ass and you don't know what to do and you're also on a first date that was going well until you got sick and started vomiting diarrhea all over your clothes and your date's clothes and everything.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Looks like you're gonna be pissed off.. You know Roman overcomes all the odds :lol


I know crycrycry:cry


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Game of Thrones said:


> I've been pumped for the main event since they announced it and, despite not liking the finisher kick outs (I always hate them) I dug the match.
> 
> Much respect to Big Show. An often disrespected legend of this business.
> 
> ...


That was a good ass giant vs giant match. Sometimes it's fun to do something fresh like this type of match up since we never see it


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Fuck it, Taker/Strowman>>>>>>Taker/Reigns at this point. Hope Vince sees it before it's too late.


no dude just stop.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Really good match. Great ending and even the aftermath was good.
> 
> Shame it's all probably going to get pissed down the toilet at Fastlane. This is probably the strongest Strowman will ever look again. Next week I see him and Roman having some type of brawl where Roman maybe gets the upperhand (or it's indecisive) and then Roman beats him at Fastlane. Then he gets chucked in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal.
> 
> Fuck it, Taker/Strowman>>>>>>Taker/Reigns at this point. Hope Vince sees it before it's too late.


Strowman is the one guy I wish Vince would make an exception to the Reigns black hole.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> A rarity with Reigns not standing tall. Wow.


We've seen this a lot


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> That match was like watching 2 rhinos have sex.


Well that's one way to describe it lol! :laugh: Oh goodness this was so funny to me! The imagery!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SureUmm said:


> Man I think they should keep protecting the guy. Beating Strowman for the first time at Fastlane just seems stupid. Maybe have Taker cost Roman the match.


This is what I hope happens. Roman is setting up for the spear in the corner, and Taker's gong hits. When the lights come back on, Braun gives Roman the powerslam for the win.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I enjoyed that Show/Strowman match. Pretty decent bout for two big guys. And I agree with the people who say Show is overlooked sometimes, he's very solid, and when he's face, the crowd is usually quite behind him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> If Braun vs Show was a good big man match, then Reigns vs Braun is gonna be :banderas


Nope, Braun's going to carry Reigns to a good match is going to be the narrative though


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Decent Raw. Highlight Beggining and Closing segment. Owens promo and Strowman/Show match. Strowman was directionless in The Wyatts. Amazing what can happen with change in booking. Reigns not standing tall for once. Always good. Overall I prefer SD for its consistency. And the stories and talent I'm more invested in. The Raw woman need to pick their game up.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Super impressed with Braun Strowman tonight. The dude actually got a good match out of The Big Show.

The dude has improved so much over the last several months. It's great to see. 

Hell, Braun pretty much singlehandedly saved the piece of shit that was this weeks Raw.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

"Roman is winning at Fastlane"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

You guys have been hilarious tonight! A good laugh is nice! :grin2: :laugh:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nope, Braun's going to carry Reigns to a good match is going to be the narrative though


yea cause some cant accept that fact that Reigns is a great worker.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Reigns losing via Taker is highly likely. I'd say that's just as good if not a greater chance that happens, than him winning clean.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

By the way, I'm not saying this was a stellar Raw or anything but from Raw, Ill gladly take a string of decent, good with arguably Segment of the last few years and decent. 3 watchable Raws in a row hasn't happened to my recollection in a decent chunk of time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> We've seen this a lot


Not really.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Frankly, that was also Big Show's best match since... well, probably since his first match with Sheamus. Seriously, Strowman having that good of a match with Show is either a testament to how good of shape Show is in, or just how far Strowman has come.



> no dude just stop.


It's a much better option. Neither match is going to be good and I don't really want to see either, but between the two, Taker/Strowman would probably be better (albeit, still probably a shitty match). Strowman going over Taker is also a much better option than Reigns going over Taker. Reigns is damaged goods and a win over Taker does nothing for him, where Strowman they've been booking perfectly since he split up from the Wyatts, and if they kept that going with a huge win over Taker - he's a made man (even when he loses at some point after that).


----------



## PULP FICTION (Jan 30, 2017)

Even though raw has ended with Reigns being laid out numerous times

Smarks: omg reigns not standing tall


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Reigns and Strowman is going to put on a brutal good match at fastlane. WWE might have found their next big monster guy in strowman.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really.


I know for sure we haven't seen a stretch of 3 at least decent Raws in a row in some time so there is something.


----------



## Rave Bunny (Feb 8, 2017)

Not sure if I was watching a Punk/Bryan match or Strowman/Show. :chlol In all honesty, that main event tonight proved how much Strowman has improved in-ring. Definitely a great match that showcased his strength, agility, etc. Harper is the only other "big man" that I prefer much more but I give a lot of credit to Strowman.

Destroying Reigns at the end of the show was also icing on the cake for me.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> It's a much better option. Neither match is going to be good and I don't really want to see either, but between the two, Taker/Strowman would probably be better (albeit, still probably a shitty match). Strowman going over Taker is also a much better option than Reigns going over Taker. Reigns is damaged goods and a win over Taker does nothing for him, where Strowman they've been booking perfectly since he split up from the Wyatts, and if they kept that going with a huge win over Taker - he's a made man (even when he loses at some point after that).


LOL no its not the better option at all. Reigns is by far the better option. Reigns retiring the undertaker and turning heel = big money. Braun doing it? Not so much. Braun will be in comedy skits by next year, Reigns wont be. Reigns is not damaged goods. He will never be as long as Vince is in charge.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> No he's been positioned as someone on the rise, he'll have his rise. He's won his share of matches and had his moments. It's just right now they have heels he can get heat for. He'll go up the card eventually. It's just first year and a half he was better used as a heater. Just like in NXT he didn't immediately go to a title


Well he better have his day. Because it's tiring seeing him getting laid out.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Game of Thrones said:


> I've been pumped for the main event since they announced it and, despite not liking the finisher kick outs (I always hate them) I dug the match.
> 
> Much respect to Big Show. An often disrespected legend of this business.
> 
> ...


Strowman is quite the Performance Center success story.


----------



## MrWrestlingFan (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope Strowman is the first big man in WWE since Andre to get consistently well booked and protected. If he turns into some dancing babyface giant or something like that I will be disappointed. He is coming along greatly.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Not really.


We've seen Braun lay him out multiple times, KO and Jericho have laid him out, Rusev has laid him out, HHH laid him out to a standing ovation, Bray has laid him out, Orton has laid him out. The only person who hasn't laid him out that he's feuded with is Rollins who beats him in matches and Lesnar and that's more so because of Lesnar's schedule.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> We've seen Braun lay him out multiple times, KO and Jericho have laid him out, Rusev has laid him out, HHH laid him out to a standing ovation, Bray has laid him out, Orton has laid him out. The only person who hasn't laid him out that he's feuded with is Rollins who beats him in matches and Lesnar and that's more so because of Lesnar's schedule.


A few guys over a 3 year time period. I know I don't have to name how many people he's laid and how many times each.

They're trying to make him their top star, so I aint even complaining. But don't deny it.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok the main event was pretty good especially for a newer wrestler like Braun, but I can't at wrestling Twitter calling it the best match they've ever seen.:zayn4


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Really good RAW tonight. Owens opening segment was great, so glad to see him like this - thank you creative for ditching that comedy shit and making him look like a menace. Show/Strowman was awesome, the kind of match I wish I'd been there in person to see. Even the New Day's silliness worked. Crowd was great too, into everything (except the poor cruiser weights, but they do the best they can).


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> LOL no its not the better option at all. Reigns is by far the better option. Reigns retiring the undertaker and turning heel = big money. Braun doing it? Not so much. Braun will be in comedy skits by next year, Reigns wont be. Reigns is not damaged goods. He will never be as long as Vince is in charge.


They want strowman to destroy taker and have a big undefeated streak than Reigns will end it and IWC will cry again...history will repeat and it'll recycle...than i'll just have pop corns


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Well he better have his day. Because it's tiring seeing him getting laid out.


He's going to, especially with the brand split in effect. I don't think he'll ever be a Rollins main eventer. But I can see him getting the title after a long chase holding it for a few months, and then dropping it to the new big heel. 

The dude shouldn't be so great at looking sympathetic and making people hate whoever attacks him lol. He's too valuable as a heat magnet to not have him do it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

flamesofdarknezz said:


> They want strowman to destroy taker and have a big undefeated streak than Reigns will end it and IWC will cry again...history will repeat and it'll recycle...than i'll just have pop corns


Me to. They just do not get it. I have said this many many times but the sooner some people accept Roman as the guy the better it will be for their mental health.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> LOL no its not the better option at all. Reigns is by far the better option. Reigns retiring the undertaker and turning heel = big money. Braun doing it? Not so much. Braun will be in comedy skits by next year, Reigns wont be. Reigns is not damaged goods. He will never be as long as Vince is in charge.


He's damaged goods whether Vince is in charge or not. Only thing is if Vince is in charge, he's going to keep trying to sell the damaged goods.

And your idea only works assuming Roman turns heel, which I very much doubt. We'll see, but I've seen no indication by WWE that they're going that direction. But if Vince did go through with putting Strowman over Taker, that would be guaranteed big money and despite your assumption, he's not putting Strowman in comedy segments after that. Reigns will be the same with or without the Taker match, Strowman is the man that needs it, and more importantly the win. He gets a win over Taker, then his first loss after that can be offset by that. If they follow that up with having him beat someone like Lesnar at Summerslam, you can then really build to someone going over him months down the line, or even maybe at Mania next year.

None of that happens if Reigns beats Strowman at Fastlane. It's probably going to happen, but him going over Strowman, then beating Taker... then assuming they even turn him heel, that all depends on how WWE books him from there and how well he adapts to his heel character. It might be big money, but then it might also fall flat on it's face and be a waste. Personally though, I don't think we're going to see that and instead Reigns beats Taker, remains a face (all after he already beat Strowman) and we're back to square one with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> A few guys over a 3 year time period. I know I don't have to name how many people he's laid and how many times each.
> 
> They're trying to make him their top star, so I aint even complaining. But don't deny it.


So how often should he be getting laid out? If he's been laid out in every solo feud he's had save 2 what more do you want? You're the one who said it was rare, even though its not. It can't be a rarity when all but 2 of his opponents have laid him out


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> So how often should he be getting laid out? If he's been laid out in every solo feud he's had save 2 what more do you want? You're the one who said it was rare, even though its not. It can't be a rarity when all but 2 of his opponents have laid him out


It's rare that he doesn't stand tall. Anyone who watches WWE every week will tell you the same thing. It's not a big deal. Just a fact. That's how you (attempt) to make top guys. :shrug Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's rare that he doesn't stand tall. Anyone who watches WWE every week will tell you the same thing. It's not a big deal. Just a fact. That's how you (attempt) to make top guys. :shrug Nothing wrong with it.


When I think of rare I'd think him losing clean is rare, now that's rare as fuck. Him getting beat up not so much. Now I'm not stunting like he gets laid out weekly. But him getting beat up isn't exactly a "I didn't see that coming" ordeal. But we probably won't agree so hey


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> He's going to, especially with the brand split in effect. I don't think he'll ever be a Rollins main eventer. But I can see him getting the title after a long chase holding it for a few months, and then dropping it to the new big heel.
> 
> The dude shouldn't be so great at looking sympathetic and making people hate whoever attacks him lol. He's too valuable as a heat magnet to not have him do it.


It don't even have to be the Universal Title. He can hold The U.S belt. I'm fine with him being in the Mid-Card if they don't want him in the main event(Although honestly I'd have him as one of those guys who can be easily brought in or out of the ME at will).


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> He's damaged goods whether Vince is in charge or not. Only thing is if Vince is in charge, he's going to keep trying to sell the damaged goods.
> 
> And your idea only works assuming Roman turns heel, which I very much doubt. We'll see, but I've seen no indication by WWE that they're going that direction. But if Vince did go through with putting Strowman over Taker, that would be guaranteed big money and despite your assumption, *he's not putting Strowman in comedy segments after that.* Reigns will be the same with or without the Taker match, Strowman is the man that needs it, and more importantly the win. He gets a win over Taker, then his first loss after that can be offset by that. If they follow that up with having him beat someone like Lesnar at Summerslam, you can then really build to someone going over him months down the line, or even maybe at Mania next year.


lol he is not damaged goods because he still has a HUGE portion of the fan base behind him and he is a top merch seller. Thats not damaged goods. 

Dude Vince has build up monsters in the past before and they ended up in comedy skits. Koslov, Henry, Kurgan, Khali just to name a few. Braun will be no different. I have been watching this stuff for so many years I know its gonna happen. 

Reigns is beating Braun, Then beating Taker, then most likely beating Brock at summer slam. Thats the way its gonna go Reigns is the guy. That is it nothing is changing that.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Loved the Owens opening segment, The whole Owens/Joe/Zayn segment, and the ending match/segment. Also liked they Bayley segment. Good Raw this week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> It don't even have to be the Universal Title. He can hold The U.S belt. I'm fine with him being in the Mid-Card if they don't want him in the main event(Although honestly I'd have him as one of those guys who can be easily brought in or out of the ME at will).


Those, yeah he'll get those. I mean Kalisto has been a midcard champ. I can see Sami being the gold standard of midcard champs similar to guys like Jericho, Miz, Dolph, and Kofi who've held a bunch of them


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> lol he is not damaged goods because he still has a HUGE portion of the fan base behind him and he is a top merch seller. Thats not damaged goods.
> 
> Dude Vince has build up monsters in the past before and they ended up in comedy skits. Koslov, Henry, Kurgan, Khali just to name a few. Braun will be no different. I have been watching this stuff for so many years I know its gonna happen.
> 
> Reigns is beating Braun, Then beating Taker, then most likely beating Brock at summer slam. Thats the way its gonna go Reigns is the guy. That is it nothing is changing that.


Huge portion? I guess - of the people who still watch weekly. Still don't know if that huge portion even amounts to half of the current audience, and that doesn't account for the potential audience that WWE has shunned away with the continued push of Roman. As far as a top merch seller, he better be considering his position. But the fact that others are even close to him considering his push shows just how damaged he is at this point.

Strowman beating Taker at Mania wouldn't be like any of those guys. If it was on a random episode of Raw or Smackdown, that's one thing. If Vince had Strowman go over Taker at Mania, he's not being relegated to comedy skits after that. However the key word there is "if" - which I've already said I don't think is happening. I agree with it playing out as you described, but it playing out like that is a waste of time and potential in favor of someone who a "huge portion" of the audience doesn't want in that spot.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

was too lazy to get up and get remote so i've had to deal with this show on after raw. why is there a show about 8 year olds playing football? can't believe i'm contributing to their ratings right now


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Huge portion? I guess - of the people who still watch weekly. Still don't know if that huge portion even amounts to half of the current audience, and that doesn't account for the potential audience that WWE has shunned away with the continued push of Roman. As far as a top merch seller, he better be considering his position. But the fact that others are even close to him considering his push shows just how damaged he is at this point.
> 
> Strowman beating Taker at Mania wouldn't be like any of those guys. If it was on a random episode of Raw or Smackdown, that's one thing. If Vince had Strowman go over Taker at Mania, he's not being relegated to comedy skits after that. However the key word there is "if" - which I've already said I don't think is happening. I agree with it playing out as you described, but it playing out like that is a waste of time and potential in favor of someone who a "huge portion" of the audience doesn't want in that spot.


dude just stop reigns could walk up the this blind fool bang his girlfriend while making him watch and he'd still mark for him its sad


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Huge portion? I guess - of the people who still watch weekly. *Still don't know if that huge portion even amounts to half of the current audience*, and that doesn't account for the potential audience that WWE has shunned away with the continued push of Roman. As far as a top merch seller, he better be considering his position. *But the fact that others are even close to him* considering his push shows just how damaged he is at this point.
> .


It does amount to half and some are close to him but not that close.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

What a shit show.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roxinius said:


> dude just stop reigns could walk up the this window licker bang his girlfriend while making him watch and he'd still mark for him its sad


its sad that I cant be a fan of someone without being called a bunch of insults cause someone doesnt like whats happening.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

wwe9391 said:


> It does amount to half and some are close to him but not that close.


Maybe, but the fact there are "some" that are close to him, given his push compared to those "some" is exactly the issue. He's damaged goods. But I guess you'll continue disagreeing, so I guess we'll just leave it at that unless there's something else you wanted to add.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> its sad that I cant be a fan of someone without being called a bunch of insults cause someone doesnt like whats happening.


its not just someone its a shit ton of people watching arent enjoying someone who doesnt belong in the main event seen pushed to the moon when there are far better guys


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

This show was absolute trash. I get they try to backload the third hours to get people to stay, but Christ the first two hours are so God damn bad.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

10/10 for the Strowman kip up >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Holy fuck there was alot bitching during the women's segment here. Why? 

Bayley's first pandering promo went too long, but all the Steph, Sasha, Bayley stuff was good. Shit got far more heat from the crowd than any Women's promo on smackdown since the split. 

Maybe that one where Nattie started throwing personal insults at Nikki got kinda close.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Holy fuck there was alot bitching during the women's segment here. Why?
> 
> Bayley's first pandering promo went too long, but all the Steph, Sasha, Bayley stuff was good. Shit got far more heat from the crowd than any Women's promo on smackdown since the split.
> 
> Maybe that one where Nattie started throwing personal insults at Nikki got kinda close.


not accurate. Bliss promo with Naomi got same amount of heat. Steph, Sasha, Bayley got go away heat. It was awful. The SD woman are far superior in the promo department it's not even funny.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Those, yeah he'll get those.* I mean Kalisto has been a midcard champ.* I can see Sami being the gold standard of midcard champs similar to guys like Jericho, Miz, Dolph, and Kofi who've held a bunch of them


Kalisto held a belt? Didn't know that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Kalisto held a belt? Didn't know that.


He was US champ this time last year lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> He was US champ this time last year lol


Really? Oh. I wasn't watching WWE at that time so I had no Idea lol.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> not accurate. Bliss promo with Naomi got same amount of heat. Steph, Sasha, Bayley got go away heat. It was awful. The SD woman are far superior in the promo department it's not even funny.


Go away heat. Are you joking? If not, then it's literally impossible for you to be this much of a bliss mark.

I just watched the segment again all from when Steph came out right to the end.

They booed when they should of booed .
They cheered when they should of cheered. 
Chanted NO NO NO when Bayley almost gave up the title. 
Sasha got a big pop when her music hit.
Popped *HUGE* when Bayley said "HELL NO"

I know you have your preferences, but don't straight fucking lie. 

I just watched the Naomi promo aswell after you said that and no they're not equal on heat at all, but it's not dead by any means.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok so can someone explain how Braun is now the best thing on Raw after one match of adequate quality after 4 years of wrestling?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Kalisto held a belt? Didn't know that.


2 time U.S champ bay-bay!!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> 2 time U.S champ bay-bay!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Twice? Wow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Really? Oh. I wasn't watching WWE at that time so I had no Idea lol.


Yeah, if he can do it I can't imagine Sami won't barring a major injury or worse, or he just loses his mind. He's probably more a long haul guy though


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cue rampant, baseless speculation.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I found this show awful to be honest. Only segments I could sit through were Owen's promo and the final match. Always good to see Joe kicking somebody's ass too. Apart from that, nothing really interested me. I can't believe 3M people still sit through 3 hours of this every week, though I guess a lot of people just have it on as background noise more than anything these days.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Recently there's been a huge disconnect with me and the WWE. I just can't get into it. I don't know if it's because of the lack of interesting characters, or matches becoming more a gymnastics at a circus or both but I just find myself getting bored very quickly. 

Wrestlemania season does nothing for me these days, and only thing I'll maybe watch is the hall of fame. This isn't just a Raw problem for me, but SD and NXT too. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

zrc said:


> Recently there's been a huge disconnect with me and the WWE. I just can't get into it. I don't know if it's because of the lack of interesting characters, or matches becoming more a gymnastics at a circus or both but I just find myself getting bored very quickly.
> 
> Wrestlemania season does nothing for me these days, and only thing I'll maybe watch is the hall of fame. This isn't just a Raw problem for me, but SD and NXT too.
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


It's been like that since 2011. Maybe even further back. If you still watch, and maybe you shouldn't, why is that? Find something else on a Monday and Tuesday because things will not change any time soon.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Show's psychology tonight was great - loved the whole match. The man is a legend.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

I've been a big fan of Raw for the last couple of weeks but this weeks Raw has to be one of the worst in recent memory. It was so damn boring, where has all the momentum gone? This card was pure regression and filler. The only time I was given reason to stop was Charly’s interviews. Man, that dress, nippy. Oh and that point where Micheal Cole ran like a bitch when Brock Lesnar stood up, that was great.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

A few things worth noting about tonight's RAW: 

- KO trying to sound intimidating against Goldberg when Brock fucking Lesnar got 'buried' against him had me laughing the whole segment. Not buying it KO! Oh yeah, that heat on you is thanks to Jericho. 

- Jack Gallagher (or however you spell his name) is growing on me tremendously. He's a babyface with an edge to him, yay! That contract signing was the first time I actually look forward to a CW match on a PPV. 

- Karl & Gallows, you're NERDS. 

- New Day with the Russian remark had me laughing. :lmao 

- Bayley & Sasha being sisters is the definition of cringeworthy. Ew. I've been skipping RAW women's segments for how many weeks now? I remember why now! 

- * They need to stop fucking saying WWE in front of everything! WWE Fastlane, WWE Fastlane, WWE RAW Women's Championship, WWE Universal Champion, WWE this, WWE that, my fucking god its a chore to sit through with all this branding crap. *

- Hey look, KO won a match with help again! 
- Hey look, another Joe beatdown! 
- Strowman / Show was AMAZING. Strowman doing a perfect Kip up had me in awe and that dropkick he did to counter the spear? Fucking awesome.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> It's been like that since 2011. Maybe even further back. If you still watch, and maybe you shouldn't, why is that? Find something else on a Monday and Tuesday because things will not change any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I just go to sleep long before they start now. Watch bits and bobs the next day. I haven't stayed up for WWE in quite some time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cue rampant, baseless speculation.


 Still riding the Punk train?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

zrc said:


> Recently there's been a huge disconnect with me and the WWE. I just can't get into it. I don't know if it's because of the lack of interesting characters, or matches becoming more a gymnastics at a circus or both but I just find myself getting bored very quickly.
> 
> Wrestlemania season does nothing for me these days, and only thing I'll maybe watch is the hall of fame. This isn't just a Raw problem for me, but SD and NXT too.
> 
> Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


Commercials are just killing it for me. I mean, i know they have bills. But fucking lord. I mean what, they had the womens promo last for 20 minutes, commercial, two minutes of Sasha vs. Charlotte, another commercial. I mean how am I supposed to stay into the flow of the show for 3 hours?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So happy they allowed Strowman to show us more of what he can offer. I knew he had a kip-up in him as we've seen the videos of him doing it at houseshows, he's perfected it expertly for a guy his size.

Enjoyed the match alot. Fair play to Big Show for showing everyone he can still go, he looks a million bucks too. I'm so happy that Strowman is showing he is more than just a big monster with limited ability, he's the real deal. 

I'm actually confident that he isn't losing to Reigns to be honest. He's gone over him strong for 3 weeks now. I believe next week is the last Raw before the PPV and I see that being the night Reigns gets one over on him, not sure how but he will and the match will probably then end in a DQ at Fast Lane. 

I've heard they've been doing that finish at house shows. I've also heard they've been tearing the house down at house shows which makes me happy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Kind of a boring RAW this week. I actually tuned out of it at times. I liked the Kevin Owens promo with him defeating Sami Zayn with Samoa Joe's interference. The contract signing between Neville and Gallagher was actually cool as Gallagher is growing on me. Also laughed at the New Day saying that Lana must've got the plans because she's Russian therefore a hacker. Still don't understand why Mahal is teaming up with Rusev but whatever. 

I can't get behind Bayley. Her mic skills bad. It's very bland and sounds like one of those "I'm just happy to be here" promos Kalisto-style. Poor guy. And why is Dana Brooke always interfering in Charlotte's matches? Didn't Charlotte dump her as a lackey? Lastly, that main event match must've been booked by Vince. He loves them big dudes. The match was decent though but this show is hurting without a huge babyface star that fans want to rally behind.


----------



## Groovybaby (Feb 11, 2017)

Abisial said:


> Somebody check Heath V's pulse.


Or his draws..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Maybe, but the fact there are "some" that are close to him, given his push compared to those "some" is exactly the issue. He's damaged goods. But I guess you'll continue disagreeing, so I guess we'll just leave it at that unless there's something else you wanted to add.


Yea its obvious we wont agree on this so will just agree to disagree man. Great debate tho


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty uneven and boring episode. I miss Rollins. 

KO opening, Brock, Zayn beat down, and Strowman were the highlights for me. I actually didn't mind the women's bit either. Most heat for a women's segment on either show post split.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-So way to make Anderson & Gallows look like chumps two on one yet again. Great job WWE.

-Neville and Gallagher should be, interesting.

-You know they COULD have had Bayley and Sasha point out Stephanie's hypocrisy. Pointing out how Stephanie demands that Bayley hand back the title since she didn't "earn it," yet never saying or doing anything the countless times that Charlotte has one due to outside interference, or the fact that Dana interfered FIRST. BUT, that would mean that Stephanie had to look bad for one segment, and we cannot have that now can we.

-Speaking of which, way to telegraph who's going to win at Fastlane WWE (not that there was any doubt to begin with). And if Charlotte does win, then man would they have botched the Bayley storyline completely booking and writing-wise.

-KO's promo was really good, and it looks like we're FINALLY getting back to "scary prizefighter KO." Too bad that he's probably going to lose the belt at Fastlane anyway.

-Enzo is annoying.

-Braun vs. Big Show was, alright.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Last night really exposed how bad the Tag & Women's divisions are, the content we were given was absolute garbage.

Yet again if it wasn't for Owens & Joe then this show might as well not air.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I just loved Joe again coming out in his normal, smart clothes and going into his destroyer mode. Also enjoyed the Heyman/Lesnar promo. Main Event was really good and Show looks great and Brawn seems to be coming on leaps and bounds by the looks of it tbh. A lot of shit stuff in this Raw as always but these were the highlights for me.

Oh and the Owens promo. He's in total heel mode now even with the small detail of calling Goldberg, "Bill'.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Reigns murdering Gallows & Anderson. :lol I'm not even mad. Those jobbers fucking suck and deserve to be squashed.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Kevin saved the show once again. That's the Kevin I missed (even tho I still enjoyed JeriKO a lot).

Fuck WWE for using The Club to make Roman look strong. The Club doesn't deserve this shit tbh. 

Sasha & Bayley made me cringe. 

Cruiserweight contract signing was cool, New Day were kinda entertaining & the main event was okay.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I enjoyed Raw this week because Chris Jeric-old wasn't there. Without this old has been doing antics the show is better. Plus we didn't have to suffer another slow, boring and lethargic match of him.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Neville is so damn good as a heel

Anyone ranting about the Club has no idea how good these guys are when you let them wrestle the way they want


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> I enjoyed Raw this week because Chris Jeric-old wasn't there. Without this old has been doing antics the show is better. Plus we didn't have to suffer another slow, boring and lethargic match of him.


Delete your account.


----------



## Brandon Creasor (May 31, 2016)

Overall it was a solid Raw.


----------

